# Leak zur neuen Grafikkarten Generation von AMD (Hawaii)



## matty2580 (14. August 2013)

Neuer Leak zu möglichen Specs von Hawaii 

matty2580 | 14.08.2013 | 15:17 Uhr

*Vorab, dieser Leak ist keine gesicherte Information. Ich kenne den User nicht, und den Daten sollte man nicht absolut vertrauen.
Da aber gerade eine Diskussion dazu im 3dcenter läuft, möchte ich dass PCGH natürlich nicht vorenthalten.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


Hier erst einmal der Post mit dem Leak:



			
				PedantOne schrieb:
			
		

> Hawaii die has +/- 440 mm, with 40CU blocks, 384-bit mem, 6GB mems and IT IS made on 28nm node.


Amd Volcanic Islands details - Page 2

Demnach ist der Hawaii-Chip (xx70/xx50) etwas größer mit *440mm²* als der R1000 Chip einer 7970/7950 mit 365mm².
Die Compute Units (CUs) erhöht AMD um 8 auf *40 CUs*. Der R1000 hat 32 CUs.
Das Speicherinterface bleibt bei *384 Bit* breiten Bus. Und der VRAM erhöht sich um 3GB, auf *6GB*.
Gefertigt wird die neue GPU in *28nm*.

Der User Nakai im 3dcenter hat auch gleich seine Einschätzung dazu gemacht.
Er meint ca. 30% Mehrleistung müsste das bringen gegenüber einer 7970 GHz.
fondness der Threadstarter meint das je nach Frontend ca. 15% - 40% möglich sind.
3DCenter Forum - AMD/ATI - Volcanic Islands (VI) - Hawaii, Maui, Iceland, Tonga - 2013/2014 - Seite 52
Und von User boxleitnerb kommt noch die Info das das *Frontend* gegenüber Tahiti (und Pitcairn) *verdoppelt* wird.
Damit gibt es schon recht viele Informationen mit denen man spekulieren kann.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Gipsel Moderator 3dcenter)
Als zusätzliche Diskussionsgrundlage empfehle ich die Tabelle von Gipsel aus dem 3dcenter.
Hier kann man gut den Anteil der einzelnen Chipteile an der Gesamtfläche des R1000 sehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: 3dcenter)
Tahiti Die Shot





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: 3dcenter)
R1000 Blockdiagramm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: 3dcenter)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: 3dcenter)


Jetzt sind unsere Experten hier gefragt.

Was haltet Ihr von dem Leak?
Und wie schätzt Ihr die Leistung des neuen Chip ein?



*Update1:* 

Auf Nachfrage um welche Version von Hawaii es sich handelt, gab der Leaker folgende Antwort:


			
				PedantOne schrieb:
			
		

> OK, it can be specs of "Pro" version maybe, successor of HD 7950.Because  i thought full chip is only for Professional graphics. Full hp has 44  CUs, but who knows if will be in gaming SKU?


Es wird also wie Bei Tahiti XT und Pro wieder einen Unterschied von 4 CUs geben bei Hawaii.
Da der Leaker nicht weiß ob es die Version mit 44 CUs jemals als Gamingkarte geben wird, hat er mit Pro bei 40 CUs geantwortet.
Demnach wird es Hawaii mit 44 CUs also nur im HPC-Bereich geben.
Möglich wäre aber auch eine xx50 mit 40 CUs und eine xx70 mit 44 CUs.
Das ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich da AMD sich bestimmt die besseren Chips für die professionelle Serie aufheben wird.

User Duplex im 3dcenter ergänzt noch dazu folgend:
40 CUs 2560 Shader
44 CUs 2816 Shader


*Update2:* 

Im LinusTechTips-Forum gibt es einen neuen Leak zu Hawaii.
AMD radeon 9970 have 300w TDP! (also specs and lot more) - Graphics Cards - Linus Tech Tips
Der User M-ursu leakt folgende Daten:

 Clock speed:1,000 MHz
  Shading units: 4,096
  Texture mapping units: 256
  Render output processors: 64
  Compute units: 16
  Pixel rate: 64 GPixel/s
  Texture rate: 168 GTexel/s
  Floating-point performance: 8,192 GFLOPS

 Memory clock speed: 1,820MHz
  Effective: 7,000Mhz or 6000Mhz
  Memory bus: 512bit
  Memory: 4,096 MB
  Memory type: GDDR5
  TDP: 300W

Um den Leak besser einschätzen zu können, zitiere ich einem Beitrag aus dem 3dcenter:



			
				3dcenter-Leonidas schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Forenuser bei LinusTechTips wirft neue Spekulationen zur Radeon R9-D970  in die Runde – wobei nicht ganz klar ist, ob die dort genannten Daten  nun als Information oder als Annahme gedacht sind. Passend sind die  Daten so oder so nicht, denn AMD wird es sicherlich zu vermeiden  versuchen, einen Grafikchip mit der doppelten Anzahl an  Hardware-Einheiten wie beim R1000/Tahiti-Chip noch unter 28nm zu  veröffentlichen – die dort genannten 4096 Shader-Einheiten an einem 512  Bit DDR Speicherinterface würden unter 28nm eine Chipfläche in Richtung  600mm² ergeben, was bei TSMC gar nicht mehr herstellbar sein dürfte.  Daneben sollte ein solch massiver Chip auch die GeForce GTX Titan im  Vorbeigehen kassieren und nicht – wie angegeben – nur um 5% überbieten.  Ergo sind die gesamten Angaben aus dieser Quelle ziemlicher Nonsens,  selbst wenn sich irgendwo doch ein Körnchen Wahrheit verirrt haben  sollte.


Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 15. August 2013 | 3DCenter.org
Ich glaube, damit ist alles zu diesem Leak gesagt...


*Update 3:*

Die Seite Digitimes berichtet, dass es Hawaii-Chips schon in großer Menge ab Oktober geben wird:



			
				Digitimes schrieb:
			
		

> As AMD is set to announce its next-generation high-end GPU codenamed  Hawaii, graphics card players including Asustek Computer, Micro-Star  International (MSI) and PowerColor are expected to start mass shipping  related products in October, according to sources from the upstream  supply chain.


AMD Hawaii-based graphics cards to mass ship in October

Das ist zwar kein Leak, aber jetzt wissen wir dass es kein Paper-Launch wird.

Interessant ist auch eine Aussage von AMD, dass die 7xxx Serie per Treiber-Update DirectX 11.2 unterstützt.
Ein weiterer Pluspunkt für AMD-Karten.
GDC: AMD-GPUs Radeon HD 7000 noch nicht vollständig zu Direct3D 11.2 kompatibel | heise online
www.3dcenter.org/news/amds-radeon-hd-7000-serie-basiert-bereits-auf-directx-112


*Update 4:*

Warsam71 aus dem AnandTech-Forum, der angeblich bei AMD arbeitet, hat etwas versteckt die Frage beantwortet ob Hawaii in 20nm oder 28nm kommt.
AnandTech Forums - View Single Post - New member: Hello from SAM and AMD
New member: Hello from SAM and AMD - AnandTech Forums

Das ist natürlich wieder keine gesicherte Information, da es sich auch einfach um einen Irrtum handeln kann.
Möglich wäre auch eine absichtliche Irreführung von AMD. ^^



			
				3dcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Fall von AMDs kommender *Volcanic-Islands-Generation* hat ein AMD-Offizieller im AnandTech-Forum  etwas verklausuliert zum Ausdruck gegeben, daß jene noch in der  28nm-Fertigung daherkommen wird. Gänzlich sicher ist diese Aussage  natürlich nicht – zum einen kann es ein Mißverständnis sein, zum anderen  eine bewusste Irreführung seitens AMD. Aber je mehr Zeit verrinnt ohne  glaubhafte Fortschrittsmeldungen zur 20nm-Fertigung bzw. zu darauf  basierenden Produkten anderer Hersteller, um so unglaubwürdiger wird es,  daß "Volcanic Islands" doch noch in der 20nm-Fertigung antreten wird. Und wenn wir alte Vorhersagen unsererseits hervorkramen, dann erscheinen Grafikchip in der 20nm-Fertigung sogar nicht vor dem Herbst 2014 als realistisch.


Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 24./25. August 2013 | 3DCenter.org


*Update 5*:

Langsam gibt es endlich Informationen zu den neuen Karten.
Das neue Namensschema wurde hier schon vorgestellt, deshalb werde ich es nicht zusätzlich erläutern:
AMD ändert angeblich Namensschema für Grafikkarten - HIS-Webseite enthüllt R-200-Serie
AMD führt neues Namensschema bei Grafikkarten ein | Planet 3DNow!

Laut CB hat HIS (unbeabsichtigt) die Daten einiger neuer Karten geleakt.


HIS R9 280X iPower IceQ X² Boost Clock 3GB GDDR5 PCI-E DLDVI-I/HDMI/2xMini DP
HIS R7 250 iCooler 2GB DDR3 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
HIS R7 250 iCooler 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
HIS R7 250 IceQ 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
HIS R7 240 iCooler 2GB DDR3 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
HIS R7 240 IceQ 2GB DDR3 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
HIS R7 240 iCooler 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
Neue Namen für
HIS Puts Out Next Generation Radeon Family SKU Names | techPowerUp
Dabei handelt es sich wohl um reine Namensänderungen der aktuellen Karten.

Bei techpowerup.com gibt es zwei Einträge zur R9 280X und R9 290, mit einer Bemerkung dass die Daten zukünftig noch geändert werden.
AMD Radeon R9 280X | techPowerUp GPU Database
AMD Radeon R9 290 | techPowerUp GPU Database
Die Daten passen aber noch nicht ganz zur R9 290 (vermutlich der Nachfolger zur 7950).
Dagegen stimmen die Daten zur R9 280X mit denen von HIS überein.


*Update 6*:

Auf forbes.com gibt es ein Exklusivinterview mit Matt Skynner von AMD.
Exclusive Interview: AMD's Matt Skynner Talks New Radeon Cards, Next-Gen Consoles, 7990 Criticism - Forbes
Er gibt auch einige Infos zu Hawaii, dem Nachfolger von Tahiti.



			
				forbes.com schrieb:
			
		

> “It’s also extremely efficient. [Nvidia's Kepler] GK110 is nearly 30% bigger from a die size point of view. We believe we have the best performance for the die size for the enthusiast GPU. “Another thing I can tell you is about the process node: this GPU is in 28nm. Some have speculated that it was 20nm and it’s not for a specific reason: At 28nm for an enthusiast GPU, we can achieve higher clock speeds and higher absolute performance.”



Im 3dcenter hat man damit gleich Spekulationen gemacht.

Der Nachfolger zum R1000 (Tahiti) ist demnach ca. 20% größer (440 mm²), und erreicht ungefähr die Leistung einer GTX 780, eventuell auch leicht darunter.
Das deckt sich dann auch mit der Aussage von sweclockers vor einiger Zeit, dass Hawaii mit der GTX 780 konkurriert, und nicht mit der Titan.
Volcanic Islands: AMDs neues Flaggschiff soll auf GTX-780-Niveau sein - wildes Gerücht

Sollte das stimmen, ist der Leistungssprung von Hawaii eher mäßig und enttäuschend.


*Update 7*:

Im 3dcenter hat sich Leonidas die Mühe gemacht aus allen Fakten und Spekulationen eine möglichst realistische Prognose zu erstellen:
Erste Spezifikationen zu AMDs Hawaii-Grafikchip | 3DCenter.org


*AMD Hawaii*
28nm-Fertigung bei TSMC
~430mm² Chipfläche _(+18% gegenüber R1000/Tahiti)_
GCN 2.0 Architektur _(R1000/Tahiti: GCN 1.0)_
DirectX 11.2 _(wie R1000/Tahiti)_
4 Raster-Engines _(+100% gegenüber R1000/Tahiti)_
maximal 2816 Shader-Einheiten aka 44 Shader-Cluster – in jedem Fall mehr als die 2304 Shader-Einheiten der GeForce GTX 780 _(+37,5% gegenüber R1000/Tahiti)_
Chiptakt (Hawaii XT): etwas mehr als 900 MHz _(ähnlich der Radeon HD 7970, aber niedriger als bei der Radeon HD 7970 "GHz Edition")_
Temperatur-kontrollierter Boost-Takt – die Karte wird ihre volle  Performance wegen Limits für Temperatur & Leistungsaufnahme regulär  nicht ausspielen können
wahrscheinlich nur ein 384 Bit DDR Speicherinterface _(wie R1000/Tahiti)_
Vorstellung: 25. September 2013
Verkaufsstart: wahrscheinlich Mitte/Ende Oktober 2013
Verkaufsnamen: wahrscheinlich Radeon R9-290 (Hawaii Pro) & Radeon R9-290X (Hawaii XT)

Leo beendet die Spekulation mit diesem Zitat:



			
				3dcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr läßt sich derzeit leider aus den vorhandenen Angaben nicht  herauslesen bzw. kalkulieren. Es verbleibt weiterhin eine größere Spanne  an Möglichkeiten, wo der Hawaii-Chip mit der Radeon R9-290X letztlich  landen könnte – präziseres ist dann erst unter Vorlage noch genauerer  Spezifikationen zu sagen.



*
Update 8*:

Auf VideoCardz gibt es einen neuen Leak zur R9 290X mit Bildern.
AMD Radeon R9 290X with Hawaii GPU pictured, has 512-bit 4GB Memory? | VideoCardz.com
http://videocardz.com/45723/amd-radeon-r9-290x-hawaii-gallery
Demnach gibt es bei Hawaii ein 512 bit Speicherinterface und 4GB VRAM.

Im 3dcenter hat man auch gleich darauf bezogen die neue Die Size ausgerechnet.
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=541666&page=111
Demnach kommt Hawaii auf 410 mm². Der Chip ist also etwas kleiner als vermutet.
Der Speichertakt soll bei 5.5 Gbps liegen, und der GPU-Takt bei 920-960 MHz.

Ausgehend von der normalen 7970:
+37,5% Shader
+/-0% Takt
+5-10% durch das Frontend/ROPs

Sollte im Endeffekt ca. 45% mehr Performance ergeben. Das wäre 7970 GHz +30-35%.
Die Angaben hat User boxleitnerb aus dem 3dcenter geschätzt.


Und diese Zusammenfassung der erwarteten Daten kommen von Locuza, auch aus dem 3dc.

44 CUs = 2.816 ALUs
920-960 Mhz
512-Bit Interface mit 5.5 Gbps = 352 GB/s 
4 GB GDDR5
48 ROPs 
4-Fach Front-End

DP:SP 1:2 
5,2 - 5,4  SP TF 
2,6 - 2,7  DP TF





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)



*Update **9*:

Jetzt brechen alle Dämme, und es gibt gleich erste Tests zum neuen Flaggschiff von AMD.
Auf der Seite udteam.tistory.com/539 hat ein Leaker mit der R9 290X umfangreiche Tests gemacht.
DG's Nerdy Story :: Flagship War : GTX TITAN vs GTX 780 vs GTX 770 vs HD 7970 GHz Ed. 
Hier gibt es noch dazu eine Zusammenfassung von wccftech.com und von VideoCardz:
AMD Hawaii R9-290X GPU 'Volcanic Islands' Benchmark Results Exposed - Fastest GPU On the Planet With 1020 MHz Clock Speed 
AMD Radeon R9 290X is slightly faster than GTX TITAN | VideoCardz.com 

VideoCardz Headline ist gleichzeitig eine Zusammenfassung der Test:
AMD Radeon R9 290X is slightly faster than GTX TITAN. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)



*Update 10*:

VideoCardz hat gerade die endgültigen Specs für AMDs Flaggschiff R9 290X veröffentlicht.
AMD Hawaii GPU has 2816 Stream Processors | VideoCardz.com 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)



44 GCN Compute Units
2816 Stream Processors
176 Texture Mapping Units
44 Raster Operating Units


*Update 11*:

Heute Nacht konnte man über diesen Link eine Präsentation von AMD live verfolgen:
amd live - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Zusammenfassung:

R9 290X (Nachfolger der 7970 GHz):


vermutlich 5-10% schneller als eine GTX Titan
maximalen Rechenleistung 5 Teraflops
Speicherbandbreite über 300 GB/s (GTX Titan: 288 GB/s, HD 7970 GHz: 288 GB/s)
4 Milliarden Triangles pro Sekunde
4 GB VRAM
512 Bit breites Speicherinterface
sechs Milliarden Transistoren (GTX Titan: 7,1 Mrd., HD 7970 GHz: 4,31 Mrd.)
  TrueAudio (Programmable Audio Engine/Virtual Surround Sound[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]bei der R9 290X/290 und R7 260X

Games und Tools:



Mantle eine von AMD und Spieleentwicklern entwickelte  Software, mit deren Hilfe die Spiele schneller und einfacher auf beide  Next-Gen-Konsolen und den PC optimiert werden können
Vorbestellung einer speziellen Battlefield 4 Edition ab 3.10.13 möglich
  BF4 supports DX 11.1, mit nativer 64bit Executable, und mit Unterstützung für 8 Core CPUs
  Star Citizen supports: TrueAudio, TressFX, Crossfire, DX 11.1, Eyefinity
Damit bestätigt AMD indirekt den letzten Leak und die damit verbundenen Benchmarks.
Im Gegenteil, es gibt sogar die Hoffnung dass die Leistung der R9 290X noch etwas höher ist, als der Leak anzeigt.
Interessant war auch, dass AMD in einigen Modellen die Funktion einer Soundkarte integriert.
Damit bekommt man zukünftig zu einer leistungsstarken Grafikkarte noch eine gute Soundoption mit dazu geliefert.
Besonders diese Funktion könnte zukünftig noch sehr interessant werden.

Für Battlefield 4 Fan gibt es ab 03.10.13 in einer Vorbestellung die Möglichkeit eines Paketes mit der R9 290X zu erwerben.
Der Preis dafür ist noch nicht bekannt. Aber zusammen mit diesem  Blockbuster wird das Paket für viele User sehr interessant werden.

Weil der Post sonst zu groß wird, poste ich in #142 einige Bilder zur heutigen AMD Präsentation.



*Update 12*:

Dieses Update ist kein Leak oder eine News zu Hawaii, dürfte aber trotzdem einige User interessieren.
Wie  planet3dnow gerade meldet, wird es vom Battlefield 4 Paket mit der R9  290X nur eine sehr limitierte Stückzahl von 8000 weltweit geben.
Wer das Paket also vorbestellen möchte, sollte am 03.10.13 unbedingt regelmäßig die Händler nach dem Angebot durchsuchen.



			
				planet3dnow schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Haken hat die Sache aber: Bereits auf der Folie wird von einer Limitierten Stückzahl gesprochen. Wie _Bright Side Of News_  jetzt von AMD in Erfahrung gebracht haben will, wird es wohl lediglich  8.000 solcher Bündel aus Radeon R9 290X und Battlefield 4 geben. Dies  soll die weltweit verfügbare Stückzahl sein! Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass  Battlefield 4 zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt doch noch Teil von Never Settle Forever wird.


Nur 8000 Battlefield-4-Spielebündel für AMD Radeon R9 290X | Planet 3DNow!



*Update 13*:

Endlich gibt es noch kurz vor der offiziellen Präsentation die endgültigen Specs zur R9 290/290X.
Es ist eine Folie durchgesickert die eigentlich für die Vorstellung gedacht war.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)



Skysnake hat sich die Mühe gemacht und die Daten ausgewertet.
Ich übernehme das mit in diese News.




			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Fangen wir mit den  Taktraten an. Hier fällt auf, das AMD nur von "Up  to", also von "bis zu"  spricht. Dies passt gut zu den Gerüchten, nach  denen es keine fixen  Taktraten mehr bei AMD geben soll, sondern diese  von Temperatur und  Leistungsaufnahme abhängen. Dies hat auch direkten  Einfluss auf die  "Compute Performance", welche bei geringeren Taktraten  natürlich auch  geringer ausfallen wird. AMD hätte hier also  wahrscheinlich ebenfalls  von "Up to" sprechen können bzw. sollen.  Eventuell kann aber auch für  Computeaufgaben die Taktrate von 1 GHz  konstant gehalten werden, was  meiner Auffassung nach aber eher  unwahrscheinlich ist.
> 
> Im  Zusammenhang mit der Compute Performance ist noch erwähnenswert, das  AMD  für die 290 Series einfach nur von >5 TFLOPS auf dem GPU14  Event  gesprochen hat . Das es am Ende für die größere 290X sogar 5,6  TFLOPS  und für die kleinere 290 mit 4,9 TFLOPS sogar schon fast die 5  TFLOPS  geworden sind ist durchaus überraschend. Für  Custom(OC)-Versionen der  Boardpartner kann man durchaus hoffen, dass  bereits die R9 290 die 5  TFLOP-Marke knacken kann.
> 
> ...





*Update 14*:

In Post #182 und #183 habe ich noch einige interessante Folien gepostet.
Passend dazu empfehle ich noch diese News:
AMD-Folien zu "Hawaii" zeigen Spezifikationsvergleich und Blockdiagramm | 3DCenter.org
Details zu AMDs TrueAudio: Von VLIW und Verwandten | Planet 3DNow!



*Update 15*:

VideoCardz meldet gerade etwas zum Release von Hawaii:



			
				videocardz schrieb:
			
		

> UPDATE
> Short after posting this story we received more information.  According to it the release date is close to the official launch of  Battlefield 4. Although I cannot confirm it (just) yet.


(Update) AMD Radeon R9 290 series launch postponed | VideoCardz.com

Da der Battlefield 4 Release offiziell am 31.10.13 ist, wird es  damit  am 15.10.13 voraussichtlich keine Tests zu Hawaii geben, sondern  erst  Ende diesen Monates. 
Battlefield 4 | Release Date | www.battlefield.com
Das deckt sich dann auch mit dem Gerücht, dass es vorerst die R9 290X nur im Reference Design geben wird.
Damit wäre dann das Gamebundle mit Battlefield 4 gemeint. Nur die angebliche Limitierung des Gamebundle auf 8000 Stück würde nicht ins Bild passen.


*Edit*: Ein AMD Mitarbeiter hat über Twitter die Meldung von VideoCardz mit einem kurzem "no" dementiert:



			
				Roy@AMD schrieb:
			
		

> no! Not at all. Where did that come from?


https://twitter.com/amd_roy/status/389492380853735424

Also vielleicht doch Tests am Dienstag, und passend zu Battlefield 4 die ersten Karten im Handel.
Schaut einfach am Dienstag ab 6:00 Uhr auf die News-Seite Eurer Wahl, ob ein Test schon online ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Update 16*:

VideoCarz meldet gerade ein neues Release Date für Hawaii, Freitag den 18.10.13.
(Update) HIS Radeon R9 290X pictured up close | VideoCardz.com
Aber man ist sich dort trotzdem sehr unsicher darüber.
Mögliche andere Termine sind, Donnerstag der 24.10.13, und Dienstag der 29.10.13.
Diese Tage werden immer wieder im Netz wiederholt.

Der Autor schreibt:


			
				videocardz schrieb:
			
		

> I’m tired of receiving conflicting information


Dem schließe ich mich an.
Bis zum Release werde ich dazu hier nichts mehr schreiben.



*Update 16*:

Neuer Leak mit unboxing Pics und Benchmarks in Post #207:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...generation-von-amd-hawaii-21.html#post5748223
Æ*·ÖÀ²Æ*·ÖÀ²£¬ÐÂÏÊ³öÂ¯µÄR9 290XÀ´Æ*·ÖÁË_ÏÔ¿¨°É_°Ù¶ÈÌù°É



*Update 17*:

Für neue Leaks mache ich wie geschrieben kein Extra-Update mehr, bis zum Release von Hawaii.
Aber diese News von VideoCardz verdient ein extra Update.
AMD Radeon R9 290X CrossFire performance leaks out (Update #3) | VideoCardz.com
Hier kommen jetzt Pics mit neuen Benchmarks des neuen Über- und Quiet-Modus, sowie eines Asus-Battlefied 4-Packs.
In Post #234 findet ihr die Pics und Benchmarks:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...generation-von-amd-hawaii-24.html#post5764547



*Update 18*:

Mit dem aktuellen Test der R9 290X erübrigen sich endlich weitere Leaks, und neue Updates.
Es wird Zeit das dieser Thead geschlossen wird.
Abschließend möchte ich noch einige Worte zum Release, und den Leaks verlieren.

Die  Karte selbst hat sich genau so eingeordnet, wie es die letzten Leaks,  oder sollte ich besser schreiben Tests, schon gezeigt hatten.
Unser Raff hat es wieder einmal sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht:



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Grob überschlagen würde ich sagen: Gleichstand.  Full HD ist nicht die Paradedisziplin der 290X. Überschlage selbst:
> 
> Die 290X ist im Uber Mode beinahe 10 % schneller als die Titan @ 876 MHz (PCGH-Index).
> Die GTX 780 braucht ein rundes Gigahertz, um die Titan @ 876 MHz zu erreichen.
> ...



PedantOne hatte mit dem ersten Leak teilweise Recht.
44 CUs (wurde nachträglich ergänzt), und 440 mm² Chipfläche stimmten fast, dagegen waren 384 Bit Speicherinterface, und 6 GB VRAM falsch.
Damit kann man eigentlich nur schlussfolgern, dass PedantOne geraten hatte.
Dagegen war der Leak von M-ursu, aus dem LinusTechTips-Forum (Update 2) recht nahe dran.
Diesen User sollte man für zukünftige Leaks im Auge behalten.
Ab Update 8 brachen alle Dämme, und die Specs zu Hawaii sickerten stückchenweise durch.

Ich hoffen, dass Euch dieser Thread die Zeit bis zum aktuellen Test verkürzt hat, und Euch die Diskussion hier etwas Spaß gemacht hat.
Bedanken möchte ich mich bei Skysnake, Locuza, Duvar, und allen Anderen die sich hier mit eingebracht hatten.

 lg matty

p.s. 
@Moderation:
Bitte schließt diesen Thread, damit die Diskussion dort weitergeführt wird, wo sie hingehört, in den sehr gut gemachten Test zur R9 290X.


----------



## XXTREME (14. August 2013)

30% halte ich bei den Daten durchaus für legitim, daß würde bedeuten man hätte mit der Titan fast gleichgezogen . (Wenn´s denn so stimmt)


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (14. August 2013)

Klingt in meinen Augen/Ohren realistisch. Zudem hätte AMD das Ziel erreicht eine Grafikkarte auf Level der Titan herauszubringen, wenn sie hierfür Ihre üblichen Preise von max. 400-500€ verlangen.

Und wenn sie das schaffen, dann steht AMD nach der 7970 auch mit der neuen Generation erstmal wieder auf dem 1. Platz des Grafikkarten-Rankings (natürlich nur für eine gewisse Zeit; Marketing-technisch dennoch erstrebenswert).


----------



## Nuallan (14. August 2013)

6GB VRAM? Wenn das Interface wirklich bei 384Bit bleibt haben sie nicht viele Alternativen, aber wer brauch die denn bitte?
3GB würden doch für 99,99% der User ausreichen und man könnte die Karten günstiger machen. Naja, vielleicht gibts ja zwei Versionen.

Ansonsten klingt das alles realistisch. Bin mal auf den Verbrauch gespannt..


----------



## Rizzard (14. August 2013)

6 GB wären doch nicht schlecht. Dann hat die GPU soviel Speicher für Games zur Verfügung wie die PS4.


----------



## Placebo (14. August 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> 6GB VRAM? Wenn das Interface wirklich bei 384Bit bleibt haben sie nicht viele Alternativen, aber wer brauch die denn bitte?


 
Wahrscheinlich, um mit der Titan gleichzuziehen. Abgesehen davon: Lieber zu viel als zu wenig und die Compute-Leute dürften sich auch freuen.


----------



## Scalon (14. August 2013)

zu viel Speicher bringt aber auch hohen Verwaltungsaufwand (siehe aktuelle Print Ausgabe).
Die Frage ist, sind die 6 GB in AMDs Augen "notwendig" oder nur um der Titan paroli bieten zu können?


----------



## Placebo (14. August 2013)

Aber die Unterschiede sind nicht fühlbar, dafür die Unterschiede bei Speichermangel schon (Ok, bei 6GB sprechen wir von Unterschieden im einstelligen FPS-Bereich, weil die GPU bis dorthin schlapp macht  ).


----------



## ColorMe (14. August 2013)

Naja, mit der Titan gleich zu ziehen nach so einer langen Zeit, halte ich persönlich jetzt nicht für eine Meisterleistung.
Ob sie diese Karte dann für 500€ oder 1000€ wie Nvidia anbieten ist hierbei auch total uninteressant. AMD braucht aus marketingtechnischen Gründen eine Karte, welche schneller als die Titan ist und am besten noch leiser und effizienter. Dabei ist der Preis auch erstmal vollkommen egal.


----------



## Driftking007 (14. August 2013)

Ich hätte mich über ein größeres Speicherinterface gefreut, damit lässt sich nämlich nochmal um einiges an Leistung raus holen. Warum nicht 4GiB Speicher und nen 512 Bit Bus?


----------



## hwk (14. August 2013)

PendantOne schrieb:
			
		

> OK, it can be specs of "Pro" version maybe, successor of HD 7950.Because i thought full chip is only for Professional graphics. Full hp has 44 CUs, but who knows if will be in gaming SKU?



Weiteres Zitat, klingt insgesamt nicht sehr glaubwürdig, wenn er so unsicher daherkommt.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (14. August 2013)

Die Karte wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zur Titan / GTX 780 aufschließen, aber das ist auch das _mindeste_, was ich von AMD erwarte !  

Dank der besseren GPGPU/Compute-Leistung wird sie die Konkurrenz in bestimmten Spielen (AMD evolved ) deutlich überholen.

Mal schauen, was sich AMD die Top-Karte kosten lässt...

Es wird noch sehr spannend werden, wenn erst mal die Next-Gen-Spiele da sind. Immerhin werden die Entwickler zukünftig die Spiele für die Technik der Next-Gen-Konsolen optimieren, das könnte bezgl. GPGPU/Compute-Leistung nachteilig für Nvidia-Karten sein...


----------



## matty2580 (14. August 2013)

hwk schrieb:


> Weiteres Zitat, klingt insgesamt nicht sehr glaubwürdig, wenn er so unsicher daherkommt.


 Die Frage hat man sich im 3dcenter auch gestellt, und die Antwort war ganz einfach.

Hawaii wird es mit 40 CUs und 44 CUs geben.
Er weiß nicht, ob die Karte mit 44 CUs jemals als Gamingkarte kommen wird.
Die Pro Karte ist also dann die mit 40 CUs.

Bei Tahiti XT und Pro gab es auch genau so einen Unterschied von 4 CUs.

Damit ist der Leak also nicht aus dem Rennen, im Gegenteil noch etwas glaubwürdiger.


----------



## evolution (14. August 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Die Frage hat man sich im 3dcenter auch gestellt, und die Antwort war ganz einfach.
> 
> Hawaii wird es mit 40 CUs und 44 CUs geben.
> Er weiß nicht, ob die Karte mit 44 CUs jemals als Gamingkarte kommen wird.
> ...


Ich denke irgendwas wird schon drann sein. Wer soll sich sowas bitte ausdenken. Da muss man schon der übelst gelangweilte Troll sein. Und sowie der schreibt, bleibt das Troll-Detektometer im grünen Bereich - denke also ein bisschen Wahrheit steckt sicher dahinter.


----------



## matty2580 (15. August 2013)

Die Diskussion im 3dcenter läuft dazu weiter.
User boxleitnerb kennt den Leaker auch, da er selbst im Xtreme-Systems-Forum aktiv ist.
Der Leaker legt seine Quelle natürlich nicht offen, und boxleitnerb hängt sich auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster. ^^
So viel Zeit ist ja nicht mehr bis zum Release und weitere Leaks werden folgen.



			
				boxleitnerb schrieb:
			
		

> Das Frontend ist ggü. Tahiti (und Pitcairn) verdoppelt...





			
				Duplex schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich? Kann man sich auch auf eine seriöse Quelle verlassen?
> 37,5% mehr CUs & 4Fach Frontend sprechen eher für einen großen Chip, evtl. ähnlich wie G80, ca. 480mm².





			
				boxleitnerb schrieb:
			
		

> So wurde es mir gesagt. Finde ich nicht abwegig, Bonaire hat es ggü. Cape Verde vorgemacht.


----------



## Ion (15. August 2013)

6GB Vram machen insofern Sinn als das AMD dann mit Nvidia gleichziehen kann, im Grunde Marketing.
Spannend bleibt es so oder so


----------



## mds51 (15. August 2013)

naja, anhand der unsicheren Ausdrucksweise tendiere ich eher zu Vermutungen als zu Fakten.
Würde er sein Wissen auf Fakten beziehen, wären die Aussagen konkreter.


----------



## matty2580 (15. August 2013)

Keine/-er im 3dcenter nimmt der Leak wirklich zu 100% ernst. Alle betrachten das mit einer gesunden Portion Skepsis. ^^
Trotzdem hält es die Mädels und Jungs dort nicht ab fleißig mit den Daten zu spekulieren.
Wir hatten hier schon große Gerüchte-Threads mit viel dünneren Quellen/Material/Daten/Fakten. ^^
Es geht einfach nur um Spaß beim Spekulieren mit den neuen "Daten".


----------



## Rizoma (15. August 2013)

Nicht unrealistisch aber eben auch noch nix offizielles von daher noch bis zum Launch Tee/Kaffee trinken


----------



## Trefoil80 (15. August 2013)

Gegner wird die GTX780 für 550 EUR.

Auf geht's, AMD!
Ich hoffe, das es bald deutlich mehr Wumms im 200-250 EUR-Bereich gibt.


----------



## Scalon (15. August 2013)

freyny80 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hoffe, das es bald deutlich mehr Wumms im 200-250 EUR-Bereich gibt.


 Leistung kostet aber  (Geld und Strom)


----------



## Deimos (15. August 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> 6GB VRAM? Wenn das Interface wirklich bei 384Bit bleibt haben sie nicht viele Alternativen, aber wer brauch die denn bitte?


Ich frage mich, ob die 3 GByte von Tahit resp. die kolportierten 6 GByte von Hawaii drauf schliessen lassen, dass der VRAM-Verbrauch mit den neuen Konsolen tatsächlich ruckartig in die Höhe schiesst.

Wenn das jemand wissen sollte, dann eigentlich AMD.



Driftking007 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich über ein größeres Speicherinterface gefreut, damit lässt sich nämlich nochmal um einiges an Leistung raus holen. Warum nicht 4GiB Speicher und nen 512 Bit Bus?



Für eine Gamerkarte in 28nm wäre der Chip dadurch wohl schlichtweg zu gross geworden. Für 20nm durchaus denkbar, wer weiss.

Zu HI selbst: ich bin gespannt, was AMD da auflegen wird, insbesondere die spekulierte Änderung beim Frontend müsste ja - darf man dem Geschriebenen trauen - für zusätzliche Auslastung der Rechenwerke sorgen. Ich hoffe also, der Tahiti-Nachfolger bringt die hohe Rohleistung besser auf die Strasse.


----------



## Nuallan (15. August 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob die 3 GByte von Tahit resp. die kolportierten 6 GByte von Hawaii drauf schliessen lassen, dass der VRAM-Verbrauch mit den neuen Konsolen tatsächlich ruckartig in die Höhe schiesst.



Kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Damit würde man selbst diejenigen, die sich jetzt grade z.B. ne HD7870 holen demnächst schon wieder zum aufrüsten "zwingen". 
Von den ganzen Nvidia-Usern mit ihren 2GB mal abgesehen. Auch wenn AMD die Konsolen baut, sollte man den Einfluss von Nvidia nicht unterschätzen..


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. August 2013)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob die 3 GByte von Tahit resp. die kolportierten 6 GByte von Hawaii drauf schliessen lassen, dass der VRAM-Verbrauch mit den neuen Konsolen tatsächlich ruckartig in die Höhe schiesst.
> 
> Wenn das jemand wissen sollte, dann eigentlich AMD.


 
Könnte durchaus möglich sein, dass nun die Texturtapeten deutlich an Größe gewinnen, bei den alten "next gen" Konsolen hatte der beschränkte Speicher ja dafür gesorgt, dass bei Multiplattformspielen diese relativ klein blieben, wenn auch deutlich aufgebohrt in den PC Versionen.



> Für eine Gamerkarte in 28nm wäre der Chip dadurch wohl schlichtweg zu gross geworden. Für 20nm durchaus denkbar, wer weiss.


 
Ein 512bit Speicherinterface wird wohl dann auch nötig sein, sonst wird der Speicher zu stark limitierend wirken. Es sei denn, bis dann hätte man schon GDDR6 auf DDR4 Basis entwickelt, aber dass das auch in Hose gehen kann konnte man schön beim GDDR4 sehen.



> Zu HI selbst: ich bin gespannt, was AMD da auflegen wird, insbesondere die spekulierte Änderung beim Frontend müsste ja - darf man dem Geschriebenen trauen - für zusätzliche Auslastung der Rechenwerke sorgen. Ich hoffe also, der Tahiti-Nachfolger bringt die hohe Rohleistung besser auf die Strasse.


 
Denke, das neue Frontend (wenn es denn so kommt) wird wohl durchaus dafür sorgen. Vor allem spürbar wird es aber wohl im Profibereich, wo die Radeons die Leistung bisher wirklich kaum ausspielen können.


----------



## matty2580 (16. August 2013)

Update 2 mit neuen aber sehr unrealistischen/unwahrscheinlichen Leak.


----------



## gecan (16. August 2013)

4096 shaders und 512 bit si wäre zu wünschenswert bei 28nm unter 300watt und locker über 25% schneller als titan 

aber bei 4096 shaders und 512 bit si kann eigentlich nur in 20nm gefertigt werden, wenn es 440mm² gross werden soll  oder ist das auch in 28nm noch möglich ?

fakt ist die karte wird schneller als titan werden.


----------



## matty2580 (16. August 2013)

Wie Leo schon geschrieben hat, ein solcher Chip wäre an der Grenze des technisch Machbaren, <600mm².

Das sie schneller als eine Titan wird, ist selbst bei dem ersten Leak noch recht unwahrscheinlich.
Dazu kommt, dass Nvidia sofort mit einer Titan-Ultra kontern könnte.
Wahrscheinlich ist eher eine Leistung zwischen 780 und Titan, bei angenommenen 440 mm² vom ersten, deutlich realistischeren Leak.
Dafür wird sie vom Preis her deutlich attraktiver werden.
Der User weiß angeblich auch schon etwas zu Maxwell, will aber keine Infos mehr rausrücken. ^^



			
				PedantOne schrieb:
			
		

> no, i have many more info about maxwell   forget this slide





			
				PedantOne schrieb:
			
		

> kepler came with midrange cards at first, maxwell will be the same.  Maxwell is Very special GPU with sophisticated power management and  great performance, by the Nvidias materials.


----------



## gecan (16. August 2013)

jou wir sind auch users und wissen auch das maxwell schneller als titan und hd9970 wird 

ansonsten muss hd9970 schneller als titan werden und ein titan ultra wird es nicht geben vorallem nicht zu diesen titan vorsprung bei preisleistung gegenüber hd7970, was nv glücklicherweise gelungen ist mit titan zu einen prestige karte.


----------



## eRaTitan (16. August 2013)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Keine/-er im 3dcenter nimmt der Leak wirklich zu 100% ernst. Alle betrachten das mit einer gesunden Portion Skepsis. ^^
> Trotzdem hält es die Mädels und Jungs dort nicht ab fleißig mit den Daten zu spekulieren.
> Wir hatten hier schon große Gerüchte-Threads mit viel dünneren Quellen/Material/Daten/Fakten. ^^
> Es geht einfach nur um Spaß beim Spekulieren mit den neuen "Daten".


 Hach, die Leute würfeln einfach zu gern 

Leute, diese Gen könnt ihr euren Spekulatius eigentlich wieder einpacken. AMD will offensichtlich nicht, das Infos raus gehen, also werden auch keine Infos raus gehen. Zudem stehen einfach viel zu viele neue Fertigungsoptionen auf der Optionsliste, wodurch Aussagen bzgl was geht und was nicht so extrem offen werden, das man von bis eigentlich alles dabei hat. "Spekulieren" wird da ziemlich witzlos, weils einfach nur noch in ein dummes Rumgerate ausartet.

Vondaher nehmt es locker, lest es, lacht einmal herzhaft und geht zur Tagesordnung über. Ist zwar bitter, aber alles andere ist aktuell einfach fürn Poppes, da Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## gecan (16. August 2013)

logisch bis dahin müssen die hd7000 serie noch gut verkauft werden 

dazu passt das ganze sehr gut mit bf4 und ghost, warum amd solange braucht mit next gen könnt ihr selbert ausdenken warum !

für mich persöhnlich ist das gesehen eine neue marketingstrategie von amd und geht direkt auf gamer markt zu für realse und support.


----------



## Bene11660 (16. August 2013)

DX-Bits wie bei Nvidia Inspector wären (für mich) ein großes Kaufargument. (Natürlich nur wenn die Leistung stimmt.)


----------



## matty2580 (17. August 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Leute, diese Gen könnt ihr euren Spekulatius eigentlich wieder einpacken. AMD will offensichtlich nicht, das Infos raus gehen, also werden auch keine Infos raus gehen.


Joo, dass läuft dann ähnlich wie bei der 7xx Series von Nvidia, dass es erst sehr kurz vor Release glaubhafte Leaks geben wird.
Für den Hersteller hat das den Vorteil, dass man die alte Series in Ruhe weiterverkaufen kann.
Und für den potentiellen Kunden den Nachteil, dass man vielleicht kurz vor Release noch viel Geld für die alte Generation bezahlt.
Ich war selbst sehr überrascht über den Release des Refresh zu Kepler, und dass es kaum Infos davor gab. 
Glaube es waren ca. 4 Wochen vor Release mit den ersten Leaks.
Da es sowieso nur noch 2 relevante Anbieter gibt, hält sich so der Schaden für diese noch in Grenzen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Zudem stehen einfach viel zu viele neue Fertigungsoptionen auf der Optionsliste, wodurch Aussagen bzgl was geht und was nicht so extrem offen werden, das man von bis eigentlich alles dabei hat. "Spekulieren" wird da ziemlich witzlos, weils einfach nur noch in ein dummes Rumgerate ausartet.


Fertigungsoptionen? An was denkst Du dabei?


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2013)

Na die sind doch sehr überschaubar:



28nm Chip mit bis zu ~550mm²
28nm Chip mit MCM und bis zu zwei 400mm² Chips <- "nur" max 400mm², da man die Yields hoch halten will und es sonst auch zu krass wird
28nm Chip mit Interposer und bis zu zwei 400mm² Chips
28nm Chip mit bis zu 550mm² und stacked eDRAM oder sonst was dazu
20 nm Chip mit <350mm² <- sehr sehr sehr sehr unrealistisch, aber ich wollte es mal nennen, auch wenn ich eher an den heiligen Geist glauben würde...
So das sind so die Optionen die es gibt, und die alle, bis auf 5, eigentlich auch im Bereich des Möglichen liegen. Entweder gibt es von anderen Firmen (z.B. Xilinx) solche Chips, oder AMD hat sogar schon selbst entsprechende Testchips gezeigt. Die Frage ist auch nicht ob die Technologie eingesetzt wird, sonder nur wann! Diese, nächste oder erst übernächste Gen?


Das kommt halt ganz darauf an, wie die Prozesse reifen, und das kann NIEMAND! sagen außer die Leute bei AMD/nVidia und TSMC/GF.


----------



## matty2580 (17. August 2013)

Das dieses Optionen für zukünftige Chip durchaus wahrscheinlich sind, glaube ich auch.
Aktuell würde ich aber eher von Deiner 1. Option ausgehen.
Mit der Einschränkung, dass 550mm² doch etwas groß für einen AMD-Chip wären.
Die 561mm² des GK110 sind schon hart an der Grenze des Machbaren, und AMD/ATI hatte lange Zeit keine großen Chips mehr gemacht.
Wahrscheinlich ist ein kleinerer, aber leistungsfähiger Chip.

Und thx für Deine Infos. ^^ Man sieht das Du dich in diesem Bereich gut auskennst.

Ich halten diesen Thread immer aktuell mit neuen Leaks, bis zum Release der neuen Gen.


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2013)

Nur weil Sie es nicht gemacht haben, heist das nicht, dass Sie es nicht können!

Unterschätz die Jungs bei AMD nicht! Die habens Faustdick hinter den Ohren! Das sind politische Entscheidungen, und nicht das Sie etwas nicht können....

Und AMD hat eine neue Führung, die ziemlich genau weiß was Sie will, und da sind 550mm² Chips absolut nichts was mich auch nur mit der Wimper zucken lassen würde. Mich würde es eher wundern wenn Sie kein >500mm² Chip bringen, oder eben mehrere DIEs zusammenschalten.


----------



## matty2580 (20. August 2013)

*Update 3:*

Die Seite Digitimes berichtet, dass es Hawaii-Chips schon in großer Menge ab Oktober geben wird:



			
				Digitimes schrieb:
			
		

> As AMD is set to announce its next-generation high-end GPU codenamed  Hawaii, graphics card players including Asustek Computer, Micro-Star  International (MSI) and PowerColor are expected to start mass shipping  related products in October, according to sources from the upstream  supply chain.


AMD Hawaii-based graphics cards to mass ship in October

Das ist zwar kein Leak, aber jetzt wissen wir dass es kein Paper-Launch wird.

Interessant ist auch eine Aussage von AMD, dass die 7xxx Serie per Treiber-Update DirectX 11.2 unterstützt.
Ein weiterer Pluspunkt für AMD-Karten.
GDC: AMD-GPUs Radeon HD 7000 noch nicht vollständig zu Direct3D 11.2 kompatibel | heise online
www.3dcenter.org/news/amds-radeon-hd-7000-serie-basiert-bereits-auf-directx-112


----------



## matty2580 (27. August 2013)

*Update 4:*

Warsam71 aus dem AnandTech-Forum, der angeblich bei AMD arbeitet, hat etwas versteckt die Frage beantwortet ob Hawaii in 20nm oder 28nm kommt.
AnandTech Forums - View Single Post - New member: Hello from SAM and AMD
New member: Hello from SAM and AMD - AnandTech Forums

Das ist natürlich wieder keine gesicherte Information, da es sich auch einfach um einen Irrtum handeln kann.
Möglich wäre auch eine absichtliche Irreführung von AMD. ^^



			
				3dcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Fall von AMDs kommender *Volcanic-Islands-Generation* hat ein AMD-Offizieller im AnandTech-Forum  etwas verklausuliert zum Ausdruck gegeben, daß jene noch in der  28nm-Fertigung daherkommen wird. Gänzlich sicher ist diese Aussage  natürlich nicht – zum einen kann es ein Mißverständnis sein, zum anderen  eine bewusste Irreführung seitens AMD. Aber je mehr Zeit verrinnt ohne  glaubhafte Fortschrittsmeldungen zur 20nm-Fertigung bzw. zu darauf  basierenden Produkten anderer Hersteller, um so unglaubwürdiger wird es,  daß "Volcanic Islands" doch noch in der 20nm-Fertigung antreten wird. Und wenn wir alte Vorhersagen unsererseits hervorkramen, dann erscheinen Grafikchip in der 20nm-Fertigung sogar nicht vor dem Herbst 2014 als realistisch.


Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 24./25. August 2013 | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Skysnake (27. August 2013)

Die Aussagen vom 3DCenter bzgl 28nm und Nachfolger sind falsch... 

Also manchmal.... 

Gerade da hätte ich mir mehr erwartet...


----------



## matty2580 (14. September 2013)

*Update5*:

Langsam gibt es endlich Informationen zu den neuen Karten.
Das neue Namensschema wurde hier schon vorgestellt, deshalb werde ich es nicht zusätzlich erläutern:
AMD ändert angeblich Namensschema für Grafikkarten - HIS-Webseite enthüllt R-200-Serie
AMD führt neues Namensschema bei Grafikkarten ein | Planet 3DNow!

Laut CB hat HIS (unbeabsichtigt) die Daten einiger neuer Karten geleakt.


HIS R9 280X iPower IceQ X² Boost Clock 3GB GDDR5 PCI-E DLDVI-I/HDMI/2xMini DP
HIS R7 250 iCooler 2GB DDR3 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
HIS R7 250 iCooler 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
HIS R7 250 IceQ 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
HIS R7 240 iCooler 2GB DDR3 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
HIS R7 240 IceQ 2GB DDR3 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
HIS R7 240 iCooler 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/SLDVI-D/VGA
Neue Namen für
HIS Puts Out Next Generation Radeon Family SKU Names | techPowerUp
Dabei handelt es sich wohl um reine Namensänderungen der aktuellen Karten.

Bei techpowerup.com gibt es zwei Einträge zur R9 280X und R9 290, mit  einer Bemerkung dass die Daten zukünftig noch geändert werden.
AMD Radeon R9 280X | techPowerUp GPU Database
AMD Radeon R9 290 | techPowerUp GPU Database
Die Daten passen aber noch nicht ganz zur R9 290 (vermutlich der Nachfolger zur 7950).
Dagegen stimmen die Daten zur R9 280X mit denen von HIS überein.


----------



## okeanos7 (16. September 2013)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung,  wie die never settle bundles mit den neuen karten angeboten werden?


----------



## matty2580 (16. September 2013)

*Update6*:

Auf forbes.com gibt es ein Exklusivinterview mit Matt Skynner von AMD.
Exclusive Interview: AMD's Matt Skynner Talks New Radeon Cards, Next-Gen Consoles, 7990 Criticism - Forbes
Er gibt auch einige Infos zu Hawaii, dem Nachfolger von Tahiti.



			
				forbes.com schrieb:
			
		

> “It’s also extremely efficient. [Nvidia's Kepler] GK110 is nearly 30% bigger from a die size point of view. We believe we have the best performance for the die size for the enthusiast GPU. “Another thing I can tell you is about the process node: this GPU is in 28nm. Some have speculated that it was 20nm and it’s not for a specific reason: At 28nm for an enthusiast GPU, we can achieve higher clock speeds and higher absolute performance.”



Im 3dcenter hat man damit gleich Spekulationen gemacht.

Der  Nachfolger zum R1000 (Tahiti) ist demnach ca. 20% größer (440 mm²), und  erreicht ungefähr die Leistung einer GTX 780, eventuell auch leicht  darunter.
Das deckt sich dann auch mit der Aussage von sweclockers  vor einiger Zeit, dass Hawaii mit der GTX 780 konkurriert, und nicht mit  der Titan.
Volcanic Islands: AMDs neues Flaggschiff soll auf GTX-780-Niveau sein - wildes Gerücht

Sollte das stimmen, ist der Leistungssprung von Hawaii eher mäßig und enttäuschend.


----------



## gecan (17. September 2013)

Hawaii xt r9 290 muss ja auch nicht das spitzen model sein 

vll hat amd auch vor eine prestige gpu zb Hawaii xtx wie die titan mit über 550 mm² auf den markt zu bringen   siehe amds fx cpu mit über 220watt 

wobei mir das echt viel lieber wäre eine single gpu wie zb Hawaii xtx im extrem ausbau bei 350watt als r9 290x dual gpu bei 350watt


----------



## Skysnake (17. September 2013)

Das wird garantiert nicht kommen. Für eine einzelne GPU legt man keinen neuen Chip auf.

Schaumer mal, was Sie alles bringen. Je nachdem kann es noch immer ganz interessant werden.


----------



## gecan (17. September 2013)

interessant ist es schon seit titan, bis realase nichts bekannt war, das selbe haben wir nun auch bei amd.

gut möglich also das amd vll hier den selben weg geht und nach langer zeit mal wieder ein high end gpu im voll bzw extremausbau ala xtx herstellen lässt


----------



## Dynamitarde (17. September 2013)

gecan schrieb:


> interessant ist es schon seit titan, bis realase nichts bekannt war, das selbe haben wir nun auch bei amd.
> 
> gut möglich also das amd vll hier den selben weg geht und nach langer zeit mal wieder ein high end gpu im voll bzw extremausbau ala xtx herstellen lässt


 
Träumen darf man ja!


----------



## gecan (17. September 2013)

klar ist das auch ein traumwunsch.

jedoch heisst das noch lange nicht das amd das nicht kann !

die können ohne probleme solch ein monster xtx auf den markt werfen


----------



## Chris179 (17. September 2013)

Also da hätten sie ruhig ein bisschen mehr bringen können(sofern die Leaks eingermaßen zutreffen), ein gleichziehen mit der Titan ist jawohl das Minimum, solange wie die Titan schon auf dem Markt ist.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten da mindestens 20% Mehrleistung zur Titan sein um das ganze als Erfolg zu betrachten, ob das Teil dann 600€ oder 800€ kostet ist da auch eher weniger wichtig, geht hier eher um ein Prestige Objekt welches die Kokurrenz schlägt, für die günstigeren Presibereiche kann man ja noch andere Karten aufn Markt werfen.


----------



## godfather22 (17. September 2013)

Chris179 schrieb:


> Also da hätten sie ruhig ein bisschen mehr bringen können(sofern die Leaks eingermaßen zutreffen), ein gleichziehen mit der Titan ist jawohl das Minimum, solange wie die Titan schon auf dem Markt ist.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollten da mindestens 20% Mehrleistung zur Titan sein um das ganze als Erfolg zu betrachten, ob das Teil dann 600€ oder 800€ kostet ist da auch eher weniger wichtig, geht hier eher um ein Prestige Objekt welches die Kokurrenz schlägt, für die günstigeren Presibereiche kann man ja noch andere Karten aufn Markt werfen.


 
Auf Titan-Niveau könnte die Karte ruhig sein, aber 20% mehr, bei kleinerem Die und gleicher Strukturbreite? wohl kaum


----------



## matty2580 (18. September 2013)

*Update 7*:

Im 3dcenter hat sich Leonidas die Mühe gemacht  aus allen Fakten und Spekulationen eine möglichst realistische Prognose  zu erstellen:
Erste Spezifikationen zu AMDs Hawaii-Grafikchip | 3DCenter.org


*AMD Hawaii*
28nm-Fertigung bei TSMC
~430mm² Chipfläche _(+18% gegenüber R1000/Tahiti)_
GCN 2.0 Architektur _(R1000/Tahiti: GCN 1.0)_
DirectX 11.2 _(wie R1000/Tahiti)_
4 Raster-Engines _(+100% gegenüber R1000/Tahiti)_
maximal 2816 Shader-Einheiten aka 44 Shader-Cluster – in jedem Fall mehr als die 2304 Shader-Einheiten der GeForce GTX 780 _(+37,5% gegenüber R1000/Tahiti)_
Chiptakt (Hawaii XT): etwas mehr als 900 MHz _(ähnlich der Radeon HD 7970, aber niedriger als bei der Radeon HD 7970 "GHz Edition")_
Temperatur-kontrollierter Boost-Takt – die Karte wird ihre volle  Performance wegen Limits für Temperatur & Leistungsaufnahme regulär  nicht ausspielen können
wahrscheinlich nur ein 384 Bit DDR Speicherinterface _(wie R1000/Tahiti)_
Vorstellung: 25. September 2013
Verkaufsstart: wahrscheinlich Mitte/Ende Oktober 2013
Verkaufsnamen: wahrscheinlich Radeon R9-290 (Hawaii Pro) & Radeon R9-290X (Hawaii XT)

Leo beendet die Spekulation mit diesem Zitat:



			
				3dcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr läßt sich derzeit leider aus den vorhandenen Angaben nicht  herauslesen bzw. kalkulieren. Es verbleibt weiterhin eine größere Spanne  an Möglichkeiten, wo der Hawaii-Chip mit der Radeon R9-290X letztlich  landen könnte – präziseres ist dann erst unter Vorlage noch genauerer  Spezifikationen zu sagen.


----------



## gecan (18. September 2013)

und da soll mir noch einer sagen hawaii xt wird keine 30% mehr performance gegenüber hd7970ghz haben  und nur ca gleich schnell wie gtx780 

schon allein durch gcn 2.0 sind es über 10% gewinn 

wiederholle mich nochmal hawaii wird titan in allen bereichen schlagen.


----------



## henderson m. (18. September 2013)

gecan schrieb:


> und da soll mir noch einer sagen hawaii xt wird keine 30% mehr performance gegenüber hd7970ghz haben  und nur ca gleich schnell wie gtx780
> 
> schon allein durch gcn 2.0 sind es über 10% gewinn
> 
> wiederholle mich nochmal hawaii wird titan in allen bereichen schlagen.


 
....jajaja das haben schon viele gesagt....
abwarten und mehrere tee's trinken


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

Ausgehend von


matty2580 schrieb:


> [*]~430mm² Chipfläche _(+18% gegenüber R1000/Tahiti)_


 
halte ich da


matty2580 schrieb:


> [/I]
> [*]maximal 2816 Shader-Einheiten aka 44 Shader-Cluster


 
für sehr unrealistisch.

18% mehr Chipfläche wären rein rechnerisch (wenn der gesamte Platz NUR für Shadereinheiten benutzt wird) 2416 Shader-Einheiten, mit etwas Optimierung und auf ein "passendes" Maß gerundet gehe ich da von maximal 2560 Shader (entsprechend 40 Cluster) aus.

Das wäre 25% mehr Shaderleistung und gewisse kleinere Optimierungen bei GCN die am Ende auf die erwarteten 30% Mehrleistung herauskommen könnten.



godfather22 schrieb:


> Auf Titan-Niveau könnte die Karte ruhig sein,  aber 20% mehr, bei kleinerem Die und gleicher Strukturbreite? wohl kaum


 
Das glaube ich auch nicht, möglich ist das aber sehr wohl, einfach weil bei Titan (dem GK110) sehr viel Chipfläche der DP-Präzision/Caches geopfert wird die AMD so nicht benötigt um in Spielen (SP) schneller zu sein.


----------



## Locuza (18. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ausgehend von
> 
> halte ich da
> 
> ...


 Wie rechnest du denn das?

Wenn 2048 ALUs / 32 CUs  ~ 175 mm² Platz verbrauchen, dann würden blauäugig gerechnet 768 ALUs ~ 66 mm² verbrauchen. 
Tahiti selber hat ein die size von 365mm² +  66 = ~  436 mm²

Wenn TSMC jetzt 2-3% mehr Dichte schafft und dazu noch AMD etwas am Design spielt, schafft man so etwas theoretisch schon runter zu quetschen, kommt halt drauf an was AMD sonst noch gemacht hat. 
44 CUs will ich selber aber noch nicht glauben. 
So ein krummes Layout traue ich AMD nicht zu, auch wenn Pitcairn und Cape Verde ebenso krumm sind.


----------



## Frontline25 (18. September 2013)

wie viele tee's soll ich den noch trinken 
was meint ihr, wird amd es wieder schaffen mit treibern immer mehr leistung heraus zu kitzeln?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. September 2013)

Blöd gelaufen: Im Juli den PC aufgerüstet und jetzt gibt es eine 7970 GHz für 220€. hahaha


----------



## Locuza (18. September 2013)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> was meint ihr, wird amd es wieder schaffen mit treibern immer mehr leistung heraus zu kitzeln?


Weniger als zu GCN-Zeiten.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Blöd gelaufen: Im Juli den PC aufgerüstet und jetzt gibt es eine* 7970 GHz für 220&euro*;. hahaha


 Wo? Für den Preis würde ich mir glatt eine kaufen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. September 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Wie rechnest du denn das?
> 
> Wenn 2048 ALUs / 32 CUs  ~ 175 mm² Platz verbrauchen, dann würden blauäugig gerechnet 768 ALUs ~ 66 mm² verbrauchen.
> Tahiti selber hat ein die size von 365mm² +  66 = ~  436 mm²


 
Da sie den Rest des Chips mit aufblasen (müssen) habe ich einfach die gesamte Fläche genommen - die wird 18% größer.
18% mehr Shader als vorher sind 2416, aufegrundet 2560 

Ich geb zu das ist sehr einfach gerechnet und so sicherlich nicht ganz korrekt aber an mehr als 2560 Shader glaube ich erst wenn ichs sehe.


----------



## eRaTitan (18. September 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Weniger als zu GCN-Zeiten.
> 
> 
> Wo? Für den Preis würde ich mir glatt eine kaufen.


 
Nicht mehr ganz so Günstig aber immerhin  ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Locuza (18. September 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich geb zu das ist sehr einfach gerechnet und so sicherlich nicht ganz korrekt aber an mehr als 2560 Shader glaube ich erst wenn ichs sehe.


Ich glaube das auch erst wenn ich es sehe.



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr ganz so Günstig aber immerhin  ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Nur 36% mehr aka 80€


----------



## henderson m. (18. September 2013)

220 € wäre schon ne ziemlich preis/leistungs wumme


----------



## Skysnake (18. September 2013)

gecan schrieb:


> und da soll mir noch einer sagen hawaii xt wird keine 30% mehr performance gegenüber hd7970ghz haben  und nur ca gleich schnell wie gtx780
> 
> schon allein durch gcn 2.0 sind es über 10% gewinn
> 
> wiederholle mich nochmal hawaii wird titan in allen bereichen schlagen.


 Schaumer mal. Ich bin da eher skeptisch, auch wenn ich mich liebend gern überraschen lasse.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2013)

Habe gerade gelesen, dass nur die High-End-Karten einen neuen Chipsatz bekommen- Die Low-End- und Mittel-Klassen-Grafikkarten der Hawaiis bekommen einen leicht abgeänderten Chipsatz aktueller Karten alias HD7950


----------



## eRaTitan (19. September 2013)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. September 2013)

Ein bisschen schon - anstatt sie einen neuen Chipsatz, wie nvidias ihre Keppler einsetzen, werden sie recyclet.


----------



## gecan (20. September 2013)

*Skysnake*,

bin mir halt so sicher, weil wie wir wissen hatte ja amd angeblich nicht eilig gehabt für das jahr 2013 

da ja amd woher auch immer schon wusste wie stark titan+gtx 700 serie werden ! 

und sich nicht gelohnt hätte für sea islands/hd8000 serie zu präsentieren da es nur gcn optimiert war mit ca 10-15% mehrleistung gegenüber tahiti  und ganz klar mehr als peinlich für amd wäre 

so musste man schnell an hawaii dran arbeiten der locker über 30% haben muss um zu kontern.

also das ergibt alles einen logik und da braucht man nicht skeptisch zu sein


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2013)

Klar, aber AMD hat auch schon so manchen Bock geschossen, daher bin ich da eher zurückhaltend.


----------



## gecan (21. September 2013)

genau und deshalb hat amd mit sea islands/hd8000 serie es sein lassen, das wäre echt mehr als peinlich gewessen gegen gtx 700 serie 

amd weiss auch das titan sogar bereit sei für den vollausbau um gegen zu kontern ! 

vll ist amd soweit gegangen mit hawaii das nicht mal titan im vollausbau ne chance haben dürfte 

schließlich dürfen wir graphics core next 2.0 nicht unterschätzen der noch deutlich effizienter mit shaders umgehen kann.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2013)

Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, das es außer Gameing noch mehr gibt.

Wenn das Ding 1:2 DP:SP  bekommt, wird es ein GK110 Killer im HPC/Compute Bereich, im Gameing aber wenn nur wenig schneller als GK110. Dennoch ist das Ding dann richtig richtig geil, nur halt nicht für Gamer...

Man weiß es halt aktuell nicht welchen Fokus AMD nimmt, daher kann es für die Gamer noch eine ziemliche Überraschung geben.


----------



## gecan (21. September 2013)

dir ist aber klar was auf uns zu kommt für ende 2013 ?

genau um reine gaming presentation ala next gen consolen + spiele 

also was bedeutet das für uns und amd ?

amd hat das frühzeitig erkannt und weiss das ihre next gen gpu ala hawaii direkt auf die gamer markt zu gehen muss damit die ihren image+gewinn vergrössern.

oder warum spricht hier amd von eine neue ära in sache gaming ?

klar es gibt neue features wie hdmi 2.0 für 4k@60hz ready usw aber das reicht nicht, es muss noch viel mehr als features pasieren bzw werden damit es einschlägt wie eine bombe wie beim 8800 gtx/ultra zeiten


----------



## Coldhardt (21. September 2013)

Schöne News 

Also wird die Titan höchstwahrscheinlich eingeholt werden. 

Nur finde ich 6 bzw. 4Gb VRAM etwas überzogen...Na ja.

Aber die Karten werden ja am 25. gelauncht, dann wissen wir mehr 

LG
Coldhardt


----------



## okeanos7 (21. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Schöne News
> 
> Also wird die Titan höchstwahrscheinlich eingeholt werden.
> 
> ...



Naja vier gb vram geht ja noch. Aber von vielen karten gibt es ja auch custommodelle mit doppelter speichermenge (gtx 670 2 und 4gb zum beispiel). Dann hätte man ggf ja 8gb vram...wtf  

Bin auch schon ganz gespannt und hoffe das amd auch gleich die midrange grakas vorstellt...


----------



## gecan (21. September 2013)

also bei 4gb vram muss es sich um 512bit si handeln.

aber in moment weiss noch keiner so recht ob es weiterhin 384bit sind oder doch 512bit si verbaut wurde 

schwer einzuschätzen was es nun genau für eine grösse der vram haben sollte, bei 384bit könnte gut möglich um 6gb vram handeln, und mit 512bit dann 4gb.


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

Hier mal was neues, leider nicht bzgl Hawaii Exclusive: First peek at retail Radeon R7 240 Series graphics cards | VideoCardz.com

Update: http://videocardz.com/45704/amd-radeon-r9-290x-hawaii-gpu-pictured-512-bit-4gb-memory


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2013)

gecan schrieb:


> dir ist aber klar was auf uns zu kommt für ende 2013 ?
> 
> genau um reine gaming presentation ala next gen consolen + spiele
> 
> ...


 Auf das Marketingfu solltest du nicht zu viel geben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. September 2013)

512bit SI ist damit wohl bestätigt. Coole Sache


----------



## okeanos7 (21. September 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> 512bit SI ist damit wohl bestätigt. Coole Sache



Quelle? Wäre schon cool...


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

Na war bezogen auf den link bzw Leak den ich oben gepostet habe AMD Radeon R9 290X with Hawaii GPU pictured, has 512-bit 4GB Memory? | VideoCardz.com


----------



## OctoCore (21. September 2013)

gecan schrieb:


> klar es gibt neue features wie hdmi 2.0 für 4k@60hz ready usw aber das reicht nicht, es muss noch viel mehr als features pasieren bzw werden damit es einschlägt wie eine bombe wie beim 8800 gtx/ultra zeiten


 
Wobei 4K@60Hz jetzt schon gehen - nur eben nicht per HDMI, sondern über DP. Das hat ein guter Monitor sowieso.
Features? Mal abgesehen davon, dass sie schneller war als ihr Vorgänger, war das Feature der 8800er DX10.
Was soll eine neue AMD-Generation (außer mehr Power und aktuellen Standards) großartig mehr bieten als DX11.2?
Ein Rückenkratzer wäre schön - bei einer Hand an der Tastatur und einer an der Maus fehlt mir die dritte Hand für sowas.

Und was GCN 2.0 angeht - ob das so der Knaller wird? Warten wir es ab.
Ich sehe ja noch nicht einmal den Vorteil von GCN 1.0 der 7970 gegenüber der 6970. Klar ist die 7970 schneller - ungefähr um das, was man durch Takt, der größeren Anzahl der Shader, dickerem Frontend und ein breiteres Speicherinterface erwarten kann.


----------



## matty2580 (21. September 2013)

*Update 8*:

Auf VideoCardz gibt es einen neuen Leak zur R9 290X mit Bildern.
AMD Radeon R9 290X with Hawaii GPU pictured, has 512-bit 4GB Memory? | VideoCardz.com
AMD Radeon R9 290X Hawaii Gallery | VideoCardz.com
Demnach gibt es bei Hawaii ein 512 bit Speicherinterface und 4GB VRAM.

Im 3dcenter hat man auch gleich darauf bezogen die neue Die Size ausgerechnet.
Demnach kommt Hawaii auf 410 mm². Der Chip ist also etwas kleiner als vermutet.
Der Speichertakt soll bei 5.5 Gbps liegen, und der GPU-Takt bei 920-960 MHz.

Ausgehend von der normalen 7970:
+37,5% Shader
+/-0% Takt
+5-10% durch das Frontend/ROPs

Sollte im Endeffekt ca. 45% mehr Performance ergeben. Das wäre 7970 GHz +30-35%.
Die Angaben hat User boxleitnerb aus dem 3dcenter geschätzt.


Und diese Zusammenfassung der erwarteten Daten kommen von Locuza, auch aus dem 3dc.

44 CUs = 2.816 ALUs
920-960 Mhz
512-Bit Interface mit 5.5 Gbps = 352 GB/s 
4 GB GDDR5
48 ROPs 
4-Fach Front-End

DP:SP 1:2 
5,2 - 5,4  SP TF 
2,6 - 2,7  DP TF





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

Die Bilder hier sind interessanter AMD Radeon R9 290X Hawaii Gallery | VideoCardz.com
6&8 Pin Stromversorgung+Dual Bios.


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (21. September 2013)

Nein ist das geil!

512 Bit interface, GCN 2.0 usw.

Freu mich richtig, wird wohl ne Compute Maschine wie ich es mir gewünscht habe. 

Meiner Titan werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich nicht hinterher heulen.


----------



## Locuza (21. September 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Und was GCN 2.0 angeht - ob das so der Knaller wird? Warten wir es ab.
> Ich sehe ja noch nicht einmal den Vorteil von GCN 1.0 der 7970 gegenüber der 6970. Klar ist die 7970 schneller - ungefähr um das, was man durch Takt, der größeren Anzahl der Shader, dickerem Frontend und ein breiteres Speicherinterface erwarten kann.


Was erwartest du denn? Es läuft doch immer auf mehr Effizienz und Möglichkeiten hinaus. 
GCN war ein ein sehr großer Schritt in die Zukunft, auch wenn die absolute Performance nicht ganz überzeugen konnte. 
Und ohne die GCN Architektur hätte es überhaupt gar nicht mehr so gut skaliert. 



matty2580 schrieb:


> Und diese Daten kommen von Locuza, auch aus dem 3dc.


Die "Zusammenfassung der erwarteten Daten" kommt von Locuza.


----------



## gecan (21. September 2013)

30-35% sind zu wenig müssen mehr sein und titan ultra kann kommen


----------



## Locuza (21. September 2013)

Wenn DP:SP 1:2 stimmt, dann ist Hawaii eine richtige HPC Bombe.
Da müsste sich Nvidia dann richtig reinhängen, falls Hawaii von der Perf/Watt mithalten halt.


----------



## gecan (21. September 2013)

keine sorge wird schon werden 

ah gott könnt so viel erzählen aber ich bin lieber mal still


----------



## Locuza (21. September 2013)

gecan schrieb:


> ah gott könnt so viel erzählen aber ich bin lieber mal still


Jetzt hast du schon angefangen.


----------



## gecan (21. September 2013)

ah quatsch ich mache nur spass, ich kann halt die lage mit dauerverfolgung gut einschätzen


----------



## Nuallan (21. September 2013)

Wenn die Infos weiter so sprudeln hab ich morgen wohl keine Zeit wählen zu gehen. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2013)

Nicht lustig...


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

Ihr seid scharf auf Benchmarks wa?
Ok will mal nicht so sein 
AMD Hawaii R9-290X GPU 'Volcanic Islands' Benchmark Results Exposed - Fastest GPU On the Planet With 1020 MHz Clock Speed

Edit: http://videocardz.com/45753/amd-radeon-r9-290x-slightly-faster-gtx-titan


----------



## DriveByFM (22. September 2013)

Hmm sieht interessant aus, bin mal gespannt wie Nvidia darauf reagiert. 



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn die Infos weiter so sprudeln hab ich morgen wohl keine Zeit wählen zu gehen. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.


Wählen ändert doch eh nichts. 



Duvar schrieb:


> Update: Diesen Stift sollte jeder Schüler haben, damit seid ihr der Hit in der Klasse und alle Ladys wollen euch an den "Stift" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcjOZW7Vxbg


Haha wie geil, need...


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

DriveByFM schrieb:


> Hmm sieht interessant aus, bin mal gespannt wie Nvidia darauf reagiert.


 
Mit pricedrops? 
Die Ursprungsquelle sollte dennoch erwähnt werden: http://udteam.tistory.com/539
Lese grad, dass AMD eine Boostfunktion hat die sowohl GPU+Memclock antreibt.
1020/1250MHz sind übrigens die stockwerte.


----------



## Cleriker (22. September 2013)

Na dann drücken wir mal alle fleißig die Daumen, dass die Werte stimmen und AMD da richtig was reißt.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ihr seid scharf auf Benchmarks wa?
> Ok will mal nicht so sein
> AMD Hawaii R9-290X GPU 'Volcanic Islands' Benchmark Results Exposed - Fastest GPU On the Planet With 1020 MHz Clock Speed
> 
> [/URL]



Wenn die mit dem Launch Price richtig liegen, dann wäre die oben verlinkte R9-290X noch teurer als die GTX 780. Gut, wäre ja auch schneller, aber der erhoffte Preiskracher ist das jetzt nicht.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. September 2013)

Aber 600 Dollar Launchpreis sind schon richtig nice 

Da muss nVidia die Titanpreise ja um fast 50% gegenüber dem Launchpreis reduzieren um mitzuhalten 

Gut gemacht, AMD 

LG
Coldhardt


----------



## Nuallan (22. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn die mit dem Launch Price richtig liegen, dann wäre die oben verlinkte R9-290X noch teurer als die GTX 780. Gut, wäre ja auch schneller, aber der erhoffte Preiskracher ist das jetzt nicht.


 
Die 7000er-Reihe war auch ziemlich teuer zu beginn. Eigentlich ist das jede AMD-Karte zum Launch. Die Preise sinken dann im Gegensatz zu Nvidia aber immer recht schnell, deswegen erinnert sich wohl keiner dran.. 
Also *wenn* die Benchs so stimmen ist die Titan abgelöst. Und je nachdem was AMD an der Architektur geändert hat kann man sogar noch was über den Treiber rausholen. Glückwunsch AMD.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

AMD wäre dann genau wie Nvida vollkommen überteuert. Wenn man die Threads hier so querliest, hatten ja viele hier auf Preise um 450 € gehofft. Wenn aber Nvidia Karten teuer verkaufen kann, kann das AMD schon lange.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> AMD wäre dann genau wie Nvida vollkommen überteuert. Wenn man die Threads hier so querliest, hatten ja viele hier auf Preise um 450 € gehofft. Wenn aber Nvidia Karten teuer verkaufen kann, kann das AMD schon lange.



Warum sollen sie auch nicht?

Trotzdem ist ihre Karte zum Launch ~400 Dollar billiger und wohl trotzdem schneller.


----------



## Nuallan (22. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist ihre Karte zum Launch ~400 Dollar billiger



Die neue Karte hat ja auch nen ebenbürtigen Gegner sprich Konkurrenz. Die hatte die Titan "damals" nicht. Gäbe es keine Titan würde AMD garantiert auch ordentlich abkassieren.


----------



## Coldhardt (22. September 2013)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Die neue Karte hat ja auch nen ebenbürtigen Gegner sprich Konkurrenz. Die hatte die Titan "damals" nicht. Gäbe es keine Titan würde AMD garantiert auch ordentlich abkassieren.



Das stimmt, aber der Launchpreis der Titan war trotzdem völlig überzogen (20% mehr Leistung als die 7970, aber fast dreimal so teuer )


----------



## Ion (22. September 2013)

> 20% mehr Leistung als die 7970, aber fast dreimal so teuer


Jep, Aufschlag für die Leistung, "High End" und Nvidia

3x teurer 
Die Leute kaufen doch, also ist der Preis anscheinend ok.


----------



## matty2580 (22. September 2013)

*Update **9*:

Jetzt brechen alle Dämme, und es gibt gleich erste Tests zum neuen Flaggschiff von AMD.
Auf der Seite udteam.tistory.com/539 hat ein Leaker mit der R9 290X umfangreiche Tests gemacht.
DG's Nerdy Story :: Flagship War : GTX TITAN vs GTX 780 vs GTX 770 vs HD 7970 GHz Ed. 
Hier gibt es noch dazu eine Zusammenfassung von wccftech.com und von VideoCardz:
AMD Hawaii R9-290X GPU 'Volcanic Islands' Benchmark Results Exposed - Fastest GPU On the Planet With 1020 MHz Clock Speed 
AMD Radeon R9 290X is slightly faster than GTX TITAN | VideoCardz.com 

VideoCardz Headline ist gleichzeitig eine Zusammenfassung der Test:
AMD Radeon R9 290X is slightly faster than GTX TITAN. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## costa (22. September 2013)

Danke für die Mühe Matty


----------



## Ion (22. September 2013)

> AMD Radeon R9 290X is slightly faster than GTX TITAN. ^^


Wenn das wirklich wahr ist, dann lache ich so laut das mich alle für verrückt erklären


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich wahr ist, dann lache ich so laut das mich alle für verrückt erklären



Warum?


----------



## Ion (22. September 2013)

Weil das was Nvidia mit der Titan abzieht einfach nicht in Ordnung ist. Da kann (leider) nur AMD kontern. Und wenn sie es schaffen stimmt mich das glücklich. Und wer glücklich ist, lacht -->


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

Achso. Und ich dachte du würdest lachen, weil sie nur slightly schneller sind.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. September 2013)

Das Hypemeter steigt und steigt 
Ich schätze aber mal dass die Leaks hier doch eher mit leichtem OC zustande kamen, 1020 MHz werden kaum der Basistakt sein.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. September 2013)

Scheint der Boost zu sein 0
Mich würde viel eher interessieren wie es in sachen Treiber aussieht und ob da noch was zu holen ist


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Warum sollen sie auch nicht?
> 
> Trotzdem ist ihre Karte zum Launch ~400 Dollar billiger und wohl trotzdem schneller.


 Ganz einfach, um Marktanteile zu gewinnen. Damit tut man der Konkurrenz richtig weh. Vor allem wenn die sehr hohe Margen hat. 

Man reduziert damit deren Spielraum für Entwicklungen, weil Sie nicht so viel Geld verdienen, und gerade nVidia braucht sehr viel Geld für die Entwicklung von Tegra.


----------



## Scalon (22. September 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn die mit dem Launch Price richtig liegen, dann wäre die oben verlinkte R9-290X noch teurer als die GTX 780. Gut, wäre ja auch schneller, aber der erhoffte Preiskracher ist das jetzt nicht.



Warum auch ein Preiskracher? AMD ist auch "nur" ein Unternehmen was Gewinn erwirtschaften will. Ein höherer launchpreis ist in Ordnung da wahrscheinlich der Markt später den Preis  regeln wird, jedoch (denke ich) wird ein niedrigerer Preis, im Sinne deines Preiskrachers, später günstiger sein als wenn du einen höheren Launchpreis anbietest. Klingt nicht sauber aber ich hoffe man versteht wie ich es meine.
Für die gebotene Leistung sollte man auch entsprechend zahlen, wobei ich gut reden kann weil ich erstmal versorgt bin.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. September 2013)

Die Yields dürften aufgrund des deutlich kleineren Chips auch etwas besser aussehen als die von Nvidia, also dürfte AMD Vorteile haben was die Produktionskosten angeht.


----------



## matty2580 (22. September 2013)

*Update 10*:

VideoCardz hat gerade die endgültigen Specs für AMDs Flaggschiff R9 290X veröffentlicht.
AMD Hawaii GPU has 2816 Stream Processors | VideoCardz.com





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)



44 GCN Compute Units
2816 Stream Processors
176 Texture Mapping Units
44 Raster Operating Units


----------



## Verminaard (22. September 2013)

Gute Arbeit AMD 
Leider laengst ueberfaellig.

@ Leaker: sogern man solche Sachen liest, es ist jedes mal ein Dreck. Die renomierten Tester, die sich an NDA's halten (muessen) tun mir echt leid.
Durch unsaubere Leaks wird aber auch im Vorfeld Stimmung gemacht. Springen leider viele darauf an.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> AMD wäre dann genau wie Nvida vollkommen  überteuert. Wenn man die Threads hier so querliest, hatten ja viele hier  auf Preise um 450 € gehofft. Wenn aber Nvidia Karten teuer  verkaufen kann, kann das AMD schon lange.


 Nur wird das bei AMD eher akzeptiert als bei nVidia.
AMD hat hier den Underdogbonus, wobei viele vergessen, das AMD groesser als nVidia ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. September 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Nur wird das bei AMD eher akzeptiert als bei nVidia.


 
Witz komm raus? Beim Launch der 7970 gabs auch ein ewiges Geheule, dabei hatte die das gleiche P/L-Verhältnis wie die GTX580. Kein Vergleich zur Titan, die neue Negativrekorde in puncto Preis/Leistung aufgestellt hat - und die wird trotzdem gekauft. Nvidias hohe Preise finden weitaus mehr Akzeptanz als wenn AMD mal über die 300-400€ rausgeht.


----------



## Paulpanzer (22. September 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> *Update 10*:
> 
> VideoCardz hat gerade die endgültigen Specs für AMDs Flaggschiff R9 290X veröffentlicht.
> AMD Hawaii GPU has 2816 Stream Processors | VideoCardz.com
> ...


 

Wo ist der Fehler im Bild ?   Bandbreite stimmt nicht wirklich bei einer 512 Bit Anbindung, sollten dann eher in Richtung 320 gehen


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. September 2013)

Paulpanzer schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fehler im Bild ?   Bandbreite stimmt nicht wirklich bei einer 512 Bit Anbindung, sollten dann eher in Richtung 320 gehen


 
Die Taktrate des Speichers ist entsprechend niedriger, das passt durchaus.


----------



## Placebo (22. September 2013)

Paulpanzer schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fehler im Bild ?   Bandbreite stimmt nicht wirklich bei einer 512 Bit Anbindung, sollten dann eher in Richtung 320 gehen


 
Ich habe es gerade nachgerechnet, 288 GB/s passen.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nvidias hohe Preise finden weitaus mehr Akzeptanz als wenn AMD mal über die 300-400€ rausgeht.



Ja. Denke ich auch.


----------



## Polyethylen (22. September 2013)

Na toll, die Preise werden auch immer höher :/
Erst 599 USD, jetzt 649, da man das ja 1:1 in Euro umrechnen kann, sinds ja 649€, abzüglich des am Anfang starken Preisverfalls, vllt. 500 €, nein Danke  Hätte mir lieber 400-max. 450 € gewünscht, aber so ist das für mich nicht bezahlbar.


----------



## Seabound (22. September 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Na toll, die Preise werden auch immer höher :/
> Erst 599 USD, jetzt 649, da man das ja 1:1 in Euro umrechnen kann, sinds ja 649€, abzüglich des am Anfang starken Preisverfalls, vllt. 500 €, nein Danke  Hätte mir lieber 400-max. 450 € gewünscht, aber so ist das für mich nicht bezahlbar.



Genau dass, was ich gesagt hab. 

Aber was Nvidia kann, kann AMD schon lange. Warum sollten die die Karten günstig anbieten, als Nvidia. Der Kunde kauft ja!

Nvidia hat AMD ja jetzt gezeigt, was die Leute bereit sind, auf den Tisch zu legen.

Und von 649 werden die Preise garantiert nur bis max. 550 sinken. Dann ist man genau im Fenster von Nvidia.


----------



## matty2580 (22. September 2013)

AMD macht im Moment nicht wirklich Gewinn mit GPUs.
D.h., dass AMD ruhig etwas zuschlagen kann, ohne dass man nur annähernd Nvidia-Niveau erreicht.

Und der anfänglich "hohe" Preis wird bestimmt schnell auf ein erträgliches Niveau fallen.
Das war beim Release von Tahiti ähnlich. Ich würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.
Einzig die Early Adopter werden etwas geschröpft. Aber das ist glaube ich normal.


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem neuen Boost bei AMD?
Der Speicher ist da jetzt auch mit inbegriffen.
Also wenn ich mir den Preisverlauf der 7970 anschaue, dann sank der auch recht schnell mit dem Preis.
Der Oberbruner ist die Karte jetzt nicht, halt wie erwartet ca Titan Niveau.
Nichts desto trotz ist es wichtig gewesen, NV zu entthronen, mal sehen was die auftischen gegen Ende des Jahres oder im ersten Quartal nächsten Jahres.
Wirklich gute Leistungssteigerungen kommen anscheinend erst im nächsten Jahr.
Mit dem never Settle Angebot wird das alles schon bald passen, wenn die Preise bissl sinken, nach 1-2 Monaten nach dem release.


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. September 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> AMD macht im Moment nicht wirklich Gewinn mit GPUs.
> D.h., dass AMD ruhig etwas zuschlagen kann, ohne dass man nur annähernd Nvidia-Niveau erreicht.
> 
> Und der anfänglich "hohe" Preis wird bestimmt schnell auf ein erträgliches Niveau fallen.
> ...


 
Amd wird noch die nächsten Jahre die Grafikkartensparte abbezahlen müssen.


----------



## Paulpanzer (22. September 2013)

Placebo schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade nachgerechnet, 288 GB/s passen.


 

Also 1250Mhz Speichertakt und 512 Bit macht nach Adam und Riese 288 ?????  Speichertakt*(Anbindung/8)*2 = 320 GB/s

Hier ist auch der Speichertakt falsch 

siehe Leak

Google Translate


----------



## Locuza (22. September 2013)

Paulpanzer schrieb:


> Also 1250Mhz Speichertakt und 512 Bit macht nach Adam und Riese 288 ?????  Speichertakt*(Anbindung/8)*2 = 320 GB/s
> 
> Hier ist auch der Speichertakt falsch
> 
> ...


 Jeder schreibt gerade etwas anderes und da Hawaii noch ein OC/Boost/Super BIOS Profile what ever hat, ist es gerade fraglich was Standard-Taktraten sind. 
Die 288 GB/s entspringen der Annahme von 1125 Mhz für den GDDR5 Speicher.


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

Alle reden nur von der Hawaii XT Karte, nun kommt aber auch das R9 290 Modell (ohne X) mit dem Hawaii Pro Chip, der sollte auch interessant sein, falls er nicht all zu sehr beschnitten wird.
Der Benchmark bzw die Ergebnisse wurde übrigens im Turbomode erreicht, sind also nicht wirklich die stockwerte.
Man kann wohl per Schalter switchen zwischen einer schnelleren und der Standard Version.


----------



## godfather22 (22. September 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von dem neuen Boost bei AMD?
> Der Speicher ist da jetzt auch mit inbegriffen.


 
Ich versteh nicht ganz den Sinn dahinter, dass auch der Speicher mit geboostet wird. Ich meine bei einer 512bit-Speicheranbindung dürfte das ja wohl kaum der Flaschenhals sein, oder?


----------



## okeanos7 (22. September 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Alle reden nur von der Hawaii XT Karte, nun kommt aber auch das R9 290 Modell (ohne X) mit dem Hawaii Pro Chip, der sollte auch interessant sein, falls er nicht all zu sehr beschnitten wird.
> Der Benchmark bzw die Ergebnisse wurde übrigens im Turbomode erreicht, sind also nicht wirklich die stockwerte.
> Man kann wohl per Schalter switchen zwischen einer schnelleren und der Standard Version.



Ja ich fände diese, wie auch die curaco karten sehr interessant...

Warum gint es zu ddnen nicht Benchmarks?


----------



## Verminaard (22. September 2013)

okeanos7 schrieb:


> Ja ich fände diese, wie auch die curaco karten sehr interessant...
> 
> Warum gint es zu ddnen nicht Benchmarks?


 
Weil es erstmal nur inoffizielle Leaks sind, von Leuten die sich einen Scheiss um NDA's kuemmern.


----------



## Skysnake (23. September 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz den Sinn dahinter, dass auch der Speicher mit geboostet wird. Ich meine bei einer 512bit-Speicheranbindung dürfte das ja wohl kaum der Flaschenhals sein, oder?


 Ganz einfach, damit kann man Energie sparen, und diese gesparte Energie kann man dann wiederum in einen höheren Boost der eigentlichen GPU packen.

Die ganze Sache ist ja nicht ganz einfach. Das Speicherinterface, genau wie eigentlich alle anderen Teile des Chips werden ja nicht zu 100% der Zeit voll aufgelastet, sondern das schwankt ständig. Das bedeutet aber, das man immer wieder völlig unnötig Energie verbrät, und man ist eben genau durch diese Energie limitiert. Wenn ich also unnützen Stromverbrauch an einer Stelle einsparen kann, dann kann ich dadurch schneller werden.

Und ja, der Verbrauch des Speicher(interfaces) sollte man wirklich nicht unterschätzen!


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (23. September 2013)

Zum Thema "4 GB VRam braucht kein Mensch".

In der neusten Version belegt Capture One 7.1.4 bis zu 2,554 GBVram auf meiner Titan (geht sicher noch mehr) starte ich dazu Photoshop und öffne ein Bild sind es 2,994 GB.

Die Geschwindigkeit von CO 7.1.4 hat aber auch ordentlich zugelegt seit der neuen Version.

Capture One nutzt OpenCL da währe die R9-290X genau das Richtige für (mich).

Denke da gerade erst die 2GB Schallmauer durchbrochen wurde werden die Hersteller in Zukunft noch mehr auf den VRam auslagern wenn möglich.


----------



## NickScrewball (23. September 2013)

Auch dank der neuen Konsolen wird der Verbrauch von RAM und VRAM sicher nicht zurückgehen...


----------



## okeanos7 (24. September 2013)

sollten heute nicht die neuen grafikkarten von amd vorgestellt werden?

EDIT: sehe dass es doch erst der 24. ist   o.o


----------



## NickScrewball (24. September 2013)

Ich bin auch schon hess wie Frittenfett!


----------



## Skysnake (24. September 2013)

okeanos7 schrieb:


> sollten heute nicht die neuen grafikkarten von amd vorgestellt werden?
> 
> EDIT: sehe dass es doch erst der 24. ist   o.o


 
Nein erst am Mittwoch um 21 Uhr.


----------



## okeanos7 (24. September 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein erst am Mittwoch um 21 Uhr.



Um 21 Uhr hier oder in den staaten?

Kaufe mir dann noch chips und dann lasse ich den spaß beginennen


----------



## Skysnake (24. September 2013)

Deutsche Zeit. 

Ich war mal so frei, gleich entsprechend um zu rechnen


----------



## Duvar (25. September 2013)

Kommt eh nix interessantes bei rum anscheinend...Vermeintliche Benchmarks zu AMDs


----------



## Cleriker (25. September 2013)

Wie kommst du denn jetzt auf so eine Aussage? Ich hab den thread auch gelesen, aber für mich klingt das spannend.


----------



## matty2580 (25. September 2013)

*Update 11*:

Heute Nacht konnte man über diesen Link eine Präsentation von AMD live verfolgen:
amd live - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Zusammenfassung:

R9 290X (Nachfolger der 7970 GHz):


vermutlich 5-10% schneller als eine GTX Titan
maximalen Rechenleistung 5 Teraflops
Speicherbandbreite über 300 GB/s (GTX Titan: 288 GB/s, HD 7970 GHz: 288 GB/s)
4 Milliarden Triangles pro Sekunde
4 GB VRAM
512 Bit breites Speicherinterface
sechs Milliarden Transistoren (GTX Titan: 7,1 Mrd., HD 7970 GHz: 4,31 Mrd.)
  TrueAudio (Programmable Audio Engine/Virtual Surround Sound[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]bei der R9 290X/290 und R7 260X

Games und Tools:



Mantle eine von AMD und Spieleentwicklern entwickelte  Software,  mit deren Hilfe die Spiele schneller und einfacher auf beide   Next-Gen-Konsolen und den PC optimiert werden können
Vorbestellung einer speziellen Battlefield 4 Edition ab 3.10.13 möglich
  BF4 supports DX 11.1, mit nativer 64bit Executable, und mit Unterstützung für 8 Core CPUs
  Star Citizen supports: TrueAudio, TressFX, Crossfire, DX 11.1, Eyefinity
Damit bestätigt AMD indirekt den letzten Leak und die damit verbundenen Benchmarks.
Im Gegenteil, es gibt sogar die Hoffnung dass die Leistung der R9 290X noch etwas höher ist, als der Leak anzeigt.
Interessant war auch, dass AMD in einigen Modellen die Funktion einer Soundkarte integriert.
Damit bekommt man zukünftig zu einer leistungsstarken Grafikkarte noch eine gute Soundoption mit dazu geliefert.
Besonders diese Funktion könnte zukünftig noch sehr interessant werden.

Für Battlefield 4 Fan gibt es ab 03.10.13 in einer Vorbestellung die Möglichkeit eines Paketes mit der R9 290X zu erwerben.
Der Preis dafür ist noch nicht bekannt. Aber zusammen mit diesem Blockbuster wird das Paket für viele User sehr interessant werden.

Weil der erste Post sonst zu groß wird, poste ich hier einige Bilder zur heutigen AMD Präsentation.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## Ion (26. September 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Damit bestätigt AMD indirekt den letzten Leak und die damit verbundenen Benchmarks.
> Im Gegenteil, es gibt sogar die Hoffnung dass die Leistung der R9 290X noch etwas höher ist, als der Leak anzeigt.


 
_"Der Preis der Radeon R9-290X dürfte sich nicht über 599 US-Dollar/Euro  einpendeln und auf die geleakten Benchmarks angesprochen, verrieten uns  AMD-Offizielle, dass diese auf keinen Fall mit einer einzelne Karten und  Standardtakt erzielt worden sein können. Einige seien zu niedrig,  andere zu hoch und ein paar lägen im Rahmen von 5% Abweichung an  realistischen Ergebnissen."_
Quelle: Carsten Spille
GPU14: AMD zeigt offiziell Radeon R9 290X - Alle Bilder + XDMA-Update


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. September 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> R9 290X (Nachfolger der 7970 GHz):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Performanceangabe stammt allerdings nicht von AMD sondern wurde von verschiedenen Seiten so interpretiert


----------



## matty2580 (26. September 2013)

@*Ion*:
^^

Ich beziehe mich auf eine Prognose von CB, deshalb meine Aussage.



			
				CB schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einer maximalen Rechenleistung von 5 Teraflops ist die Radeon R9 290X theoretisch etwa zehn Prozent schneller als die Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan.


Das ist die AMD Radeon R9 290X (Update) - ComputerBase

@*M4xw0lf*:
Ja stimmt, ich setze noch ein "vermutlich" davor.


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (26. September 2013)

Mich würde brennend interessieren ob die R9-290X mit ihren 2816 Shadern in 11 Compute Units in sachen Compute Langsamer ist als die R9-280X / HD 7970 die 2048 Shader in 32 CUs hat.

Rein theoretisch müsste sie schneller sein, große Zahl = schneller .

Die Titan hat 2688 Shader auf 14 Cluster/CUs (was auch immer) verteilt und ist nicht recht viel schneller als eine HD 7870 (je nach gebiet). 

Wobei man sagen muss das Nvidia nicht so viel interesse an OpenCL hat und die Architektur von Keppler dahingehend nicht optimiert wurde im Gegensatz zu GCN.

s..eiss Kopfzerbrechen......7970 kaufen oder R9-290X oder doch lieber anders <-> :roll:


----------



## Scalon (26. September 2013)

mit einer Titan würde ich definitv keine 7970 mehr kaufen


----------



## N0-F4-K_E (26. September 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> mit einer Titan würde ich definitv keine 7970 mehr kaufen


 
Die HD 7970 dreht zum teil Kreise um die Titan und das sind nicht die einzigen Benches wo die das macht.

Charts, benchmarks Workstation Graphics 2013, 41 BasemarkCL Image Processing - Surface Smoothing

http://www.tomshardware.de/charts/w...emarkCL-Image-Processing-Sharpening,3318.html


----------



## skyscraper (26. September 2013)

Danke für die tolle Aufarbeitung, Matty 

Gefällt mir sehr gut, was AMD da fabriziert.


----------



## FrozenLayer (26. September 2013)

Die sollen ordentlich reinhauen. Umso besser wird dann Maxwell


----------



## matty2580 (26. September 2013)

*Update 12*:

Dieses Update ist kein Leak oder eine News zu Hawaii, dürfte aber trotzdem einige User interessieren.
Wie planet3dnow gerade meldet, wird es vom Battlefield 4 Paket mit der R9 290X nur eine sehr limitierte Stückzahl von 8000 weltweit geben.
Wer das Paket also vorbestellen möchte, sollte am 03.10.13 unbedingt regelmäßig die Händler nach dem Angebot durchsuchen.



			
				planet3dnow schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Haken hat die Sache aber: Bereits auf der Folie wird von einer Limitierten Stückzahl gesprochen. Wie _Bright Side Of News_  jetzt von AMD in Erfahrung gebracht haben will, wird es wohl lediglich  8.000 solcher Bündel aus Radeon R9 290X und Battlefield 4 geben. Dies  soll die weltweit verfügbare Stückzahl sein! Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass  Battlefield 4 zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt doch noch Teil von Never Settle Forever wird.


Nur 8000 Battlefield-4-Spielebündel für AMD Radeon R9 290X | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Manu98 (26. September 2013)

Weiß man denn schon ob das Never settle forever Programm auch für die neue Serie gelten wird oder bleibt das bei den 7xxxern?


----------



## matty2580 (26. September 2013)

Never Settle wird es auch für die neue Series geben.
Das Programm wird entsprechend angepasst werden.

Die Frage ist nur, ob BF 4 Teil des Programms werden wird?
Im Moment gibt es nur die limitierte Stückzahl von 8000 für das Paket der R9 290X mit BF 4.
Und eine mögliche Vorbestellung am 03.10.13.
Das Paket wird aber sehr schnell ausverkauft werden.....


----------



## Manu98 (26. September 2013)

Ja ich wollte eh nicht so viel Geld ausgeben und auf die r9 280x zurückgreifen. Hab eben deshalb gefragt weil die hd 7970 ghz Grad so günstig ist und es auch noch spiele dazu gibt. Aber wenn es das bei der nächsten Generation auch geben soll kann man ja noch warten.


----------



## matty2580 (26. September 2013)

Never Settle war zwar unglaublich teuer für AMD, aber auch sehr erfolgreich.
Keine Sorge das Programm wird bestimmt weitergeführt.


----------



## gecan (26. September 2013)

nur 8000 weltweit 

ja ich habe zb auch hier 2x r9 290x wer glaubts ?

will damit meinen never bzw niemals ist das limitiert mit den 8000 stückzahl, muss jeden klar sein das es für den gewinnmaximierung sein soll diese pro aktion ! die dann am ende über 100 tausend verkauft haben oder mehr 

ansonsten weiter so *amd* !


----------



## matty2580 (26. September 2013)

Das wird wohl eher daran liegen, dass BF4 nicht Bestandteil des Never Settle Programms ist, noch nicht.
Und das es sich um ein limitiertes Paket für Sammler seltener Editionen handelt.
So ähnlich wie die weiße Xbone die es nur für Mitarbeiter gibt.
Gut möglich das man getrennt günstiger/gleich gut wegkommen wird.
Es ist ja auch kein Drama wenn man BF4 einzeln kauft.
Dann hat man wenigstens eine Auswahl zwischen den vielen Custom-Designs für die R9 290X.


----------



## Manu98 (26. September 2013)

Mir wäre es zb auch viel lieber einen guten custon kühler zu haben und bf extra zu kaufen. Wer will schon nen Düsenjet in seinem Gehäuse haben :o


----------



## Duvar (27. September 2013)

Hier habt ihr mal noch ein paar interessante Videos aus Hawaii http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...cht-amd-wieder-der-spitze-25.html#post5687804


----------



## matty2580 (7. Oktober 2013)

*Update 13*:

Endlich gibt es noch kurz vor der offiziellen Präsentation die endgültigen Specs zur R9 290/290X.
Es ist eine Folie durchgesickert die eigentlich für die Vorstellung gedacht war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


Skysnake hat sich die Mühe gemacht und die Daten ausgewertet.
Ich übernehme das mit in diese News.




			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Fangen wir mit den  Taktraten an. Hier fällt auf, das AMD nur von "Up   to", also von "bis zu"  spricht. Dies passt gut zu den Gerüchten, nach   denen es keine fixen  Taktraten mehr bei AMD geben soll, sondern diese   von Temperatur und  Leistungsaufnahme abhängen. Dies hat auch direkten   Einfluss auf die  "Compute Performance", welche bei geringeren Taktraten   natürlich auch  geringer ausfallen wird. AMD hätte hier also   wahrscheinlich ebenfalls  von "Up to" sprechen können bzw. sollen.   Eventuell kann aber auch für  Computeaufgaben die Taktrate von 1 GHz   konstant gehalten werden, was  meiner Auffassung nach aber eher   unwahrscheinlich ist.
> 
> Im  Zusammenhang mit der Compute Performance ist noch erwähnenswert, das   AMD  für die 290 Series einfach nur von >5 TFLOPS auf dem GPU14   Event  gesprochen hat . Das es am Ende für die größere 290X sogar 5,6   TFLOPS  und für die kleinere 290 mit 4,9 TFLOPS sogar schon fast die 5   TFLOPS  geworden sind ist durchaus überraschend. Für   Custom(OC)-Versionen der  Boardpartner kann man durchaus hoffen, dass   bereits die R9 290 die 5  TFLOP-Marke knacken kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mal so dreist und kopier hier den Text der User-News rein, die ich geschrieben hab. Die Redaktion war ja schneller für die Main. Ein paar Interessante Punkte wie die Bandbreite usw sind aber enthalten und ich hab keine Lust alles nochmals zu schreiben 


> Die japanischen Seite gdm.or.jp  hat das obige Bild einer authentisch wirkenden AMD Präsentationsfolie  am heutigen Tag veröffentlicht. Bahnbrechende Neuerungen im Vergleich zu  den bisherigen "Leaks" gibt es zwar nicht wirklich, im Detail sind die  Informationen aber durchaus interessant.
> 
> Fangen wir mit den  Taktraten an. Hier fällt auf, das AMD nur von "Up to", also von "bis zu"  spricht. Dies passt gut zu den Gerüchten, nach denen es keine fixen  Taktraten mehr bei AMD geben soll, sondern diese von Temperatur und  Leistungsaufnahme abhängen. Dies hat auch direkten Einfluss auf die  "Compute Performance", welche bei geringeren Taktraten natürlich auch  geringer ausfallen wird. AMD hätte hier also wahrscheinlich ebenfalls  von "Up to" sprechen können bzw. sollen. Eventuell kann aber auch für  Computeaufgaben die Taktrate von 1 GHz konstant gehalten werden, was  meiner Auffassung nach aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Oktober 2013)

Me gusta. 
Spannend bleibt noch das SP : DP Verhältnis (zumindest aus technologischer Sich, für den Spieler ist es wurscht). 
Und auf die Effizienz bin ich sehr gespannt - Verbrauch auf einem Level mit GK110 (oder gar weniger ^^) wäre wünschenswert.


----------



## Dynamitarde (7. Oktober 2013)

Das zeigt Geizhals


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

an.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2013)

Geizhals kannste getrost ignorieren.


----------



## blackout24 (7. Oktober 2013)

Warum unterstützen die Karten eigentlich nicht einmal OpenGL 4.4? Das wurde am 22. Juli 2013 veröffentlicht und ne Woche später von NVIDIA in ihre Treiber eingebaut für alle >500 Serien Karten. Ziemlicher Fail von AMD.


----------



## worco (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde den Sprung von R9 280X zu R9 290 preislich als auch leistungstechnisch recht groß. Wenn ich bedenke 250 für ne HD 7970(die ich eig wollte)(zum absoluten Preistief) hin zu 400€ für die bessere r290 sind doch nen großer sprung oder?


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Oktober 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Warum unterstützen die Karten eigentlich nicht einmal OpenGL 4.4? Das wurde am 22. Juli 2013 veröffentlicht und ne Woche später von NVIDIA in ihre Treiber eingebaut für alle >500 Serien Karten. Ziemlicher Fail von AMD.


 Warum unterstützt Nvidia eigentlich nichtmal DX11.1 geschweige denn DX11.2? 
OpenGL 4.4 kann ziemlich sicher per Treiberupdate nachgeliefert werden. CB meldete:


> Sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia haben bereits angekündigt, OpenGL4.4 in Zukunft zu unterstützen.


http://www.computerbase.de/news/2013-07/khronos-group-veroeffentlicht-opengl-4.4/


----------



## Mr_Cenk (7. Oktober 2013)

Meine GTX 780 @ 1200 Mhz Core und 7100 Mhz Memory @ 340,8 GB/s hat 5,52 TFLOP Leistung.
Da Nvidia die überlegene Architektur besitzt dürfte der R9 290X somit spürbar langsamer als meine OC GTX 780 sein. 
Und das obwohl AMD 2 Jahre Zeit hatte. Langweilig...


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2013)

Ähmm.... dir ist schon klar, dass die Karte um 33% OCed ist? 

Selbst zu den Custom-Modellen sind es 20% OC. 1006 MHz ist meines Wissens nach ja der größte Turbo bei den GTX780


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Oktober 2013)

Mr_Cenk schrieb:


> Meine GTX 780 @ 1200 Mhz Core und 7100 Mhz Memory @ 340,8 GB/s hat 5,52 TFLOP Leistung.
> Da Nvidia die *überlegene Architektur* besitzt


Überlegen? Wo und für was denn?


Mr_Cenk schrieb:


> dürfte der R9 290X somit *spürbar* langsamer als meine OC GTX 780 sein.


 Sicher nicht spürbar. Messbar vielleicht, aber dann sicher nur im einstelligen Prozentbereich... und eine 290X lässt sich ebenfalls übertakten.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> ... und eine 290X lässt sich ebenfalls übertakten.



Ich hab da noch Aussagen im Kopf, beim Titanrelease.
Nur das da saemtliche AMD User aehnliches ueber ihre 7970 (gHz) behauptet haben.
Kaum einer hat akzeptiert das eine Titan auch mit mehr Takt laufen kann.

Das Tolle ist, die Argumentationen wiederholen sich immer und immer wieder.

Anstatt das sich die Leute freuen, das es endlich mal weitergeht.

Es wird ueber 4k und co gesprochen, aber das bezahlbare Grafikbeschleuniger, die 4k sinvoll mit vernuenftig FPS darstellen koennen, benoetigt werden, ist ja egal. Hauptsache AMD vs. nVidia .

JA die R9 290X soll deutlich schneller werden als die Titan, mehr als deutlich, alles Andere waere eine Enttaeuschung!
nVidia soll mit seinem Topprodukt kontern muessen, nicht mit den Performance Chips.
Und JA, ich bin gegen Wundertreiber die dann ploetzlich nach Monaten aus dem Aermel geschuettelt werden.
Bitte halbwegs ein rundes Gesamtrodukt!

Traeumen darf man hoffentlich noch.


----------



## efdev (7. Oktober 2013)

ich hoffe das werden ein paar gute P/L karten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Oktober 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> ich hoffe das werden ein paar gute P/L karten.


 
Gut im Vergleich zu was ist die Frage... Besser als Teitän und GTX780? - mit Sicherheit. Besser als HD7970 / GTX770? - mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Duvar (7. Oktober 2013)

Wieso nicht besser wie eine 770? Die 280X wird wahrscheinlich günstiger sein und von der Leistung her (da 7970 GHz) nicht schlechter wie die 770.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Oktober 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wieso nicht besser wie eine 770? Die 280X wird wahrscheinlich günstiger sein und von der Leistung her (da 7970 GHz) nicht schlechter wie die 770.


 
Ich bezog mich hier nur auf die neuen Karten mit Hawaii-Chip, sorry


----------



## Manu98 (7. Oktober 2013)

Naja aber dass die 290x ein schlechteres pl Verhältnis hat als eine hd 7970 ist ja klar. Was günstigeres hat meistens ein besseres pl Verhältnis.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Oktober 2013)

Manu98 schrieb:


> Naja aber dass die 290x ein schlechteres pl Verhältnis hat als eine hd 7970. Was günstigeres hat meistens ein besseres pl Verhältnis.


 
Ja so ist das. Nichts anderes wollte ich damit sagen


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hab da noch Aussagen im Kopf, beim Titanrelease.
> Nur das da saemtliche AMD User aehnliches ueber ihre 7970 (gHz) behauptet haben.
> Kaum einer hat akzeptiert das eine Titan auch mit mehr Takt laufen kann.
> 
> ...


 Naja, Titan muss man mit einem Custom-Bios flashen, damit Sie richtig zu takten ist. Das ist schon nochmal ein bischen was anderes als einfach nur den Takt an zu heben.

Aber prinzipiell hast du Recht. Man vergleich stock vs stock.

Dazu gehören aber auch die Werks-OC Karten, und da gibt es halt von der 7970 halt schon einige Knallerteile. Von der Titan dagegen nicht. Die GTX780 ist daher auch meiner Meinung nach die klar gelungenere Karte im Vergleich zur Titan


----------



## blackout24 (8. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Warum unterstützt Nvidia eigentlich nichtmal DX11.1 geschweige denn DX11.2?
> OpenGL 4.4 kann ziemlich sicher per Treiberupdate nachgeliefert werden. CB meldete:
> 
> Khronos Group veröffentlicht OpenGL 4.4 - ComputerBase



Weil der DirectX Scheiss an Windows gebunden ist im Gegensatz zu jeder anderen Grafik API, da die Redmondter sonst ihr Betriebssystem nicht loswerden würden. Die Zukunft von DirectX sieht sowieso nicht rosig aus.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Oktober 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Weil der DirectX Scheiss an Windows gebunden ist im Gegensatz zu jeder anderen Grafik API, da die Redmondter sonst ihr Betriebssystem nicht loswerden würden. Die Zukunft von DirectX sieht sowieso nicht rosig aus.


 Na dann bist du ja sicher ein Fan von Mantle.


----------



## Locuza (11. Oktober 2013)

Brauchen wir für die neusten Hawaii Slides eine neue User-News?
Morgen wird vermutlich PCGH sowieso offiziell darüber berichten. Vielleicht.


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2013)

*Update 14*:

Diese neuen Folien von AMD zum Hawaii-Chip kommen aus dem 3dcenter.
Leonidas erklärt die Folien auch etwas:
http://www.3dcenter.org/news/amd-folien-zu-hawaii-zeigen-spezifikationsvergleich-und-blockdiagramm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2013)

*Update 14*:

Diese Folien kommen von planet3dnow.
Opteron hat dort eine sehr gute News zu True Audio geschrieben:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/4248-details-zu-amds-true-audio-von-vliw-und-verwandten/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe das waren die Slides die Du meintest Locuza.
Sonst gib mir bitte noch die passenden Links dazu. ^^


----------



## Horilein (12. Oktober 2013)

Klingt ganz schön nach Hitze das ganze...abwarten
So Richtung HD 2900...vll. gibt es ja bald wieder Karten mit externem Netzteil.(spaß)


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2013)

Joo, bei CB habe ich etwas in der Art gelesen.
Die sollen wohl recht heiß werden, die neuen Karten.
Würde mich auch nicht wundern.
AMD hat den Chip super optimiert, und auf kleinen Raum sehr viel untergebracht.


----------



## Alex555 (12. Oktober 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Joo, bei CB habe ich etwas in der Art gelesen.
> Die sollen wohl recht heiß werden, die neuen Karten.
> Würde mich auch nicht wundern.
> AMD hat den Chip super optimiert, und auf kleinen Raum sehr viel untergebracht.


 
Umso wichtiger wäre ein starkes Custom Design! 
Gerade wenn man weiß, dass die Karten sehr warm werden, sollte man Custom Designs unbedingt zulassen!
Dies würde die Lautstärke und die Temperatur niedriger halten!


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2013)

Es hat doch niemand bisher geschrieben, dass es nur Ref Design geben wird.
Nach meinem Wissensstand kommt anfangs leider "nur" Ref Design.
Aber schon kurze Zeit später wird es die üblichen Custom Designs geben.
Man muss ja nicht gleich am Anfang zuschlagen.
1-2 Monate zu warten, tut ja nicht weh. 
Zumal anfangs noch der Preis recht "hoch" sein wird.


----------



## skyscraper (12. Oktober 2013)

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: (Bitte korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege)

-----------------------------------------------------------
R9-290X | entspricht HD 8970 | ?hat Leistung von GTX Titan?
R9-290   | entspricht HD 8950 | ?hat Leistung von GTX 780?

R9-280X | entspricht HD 8870 | hat Leistung von HD 7970 (Ghz)
R9-280   | entspricht HD 8850 | ?hat Leistung von HD 7950 auf 7870 Platine?

R9-270X | entspricht HD 8770 | hat Leistung von HD 7870
R9-270   | entspricht HD 8750 | hat Leistung von ?HD 7850?

R7-260X | ?entspricht HD 8730? | hat Leistung von HD 7790
-----------------------------------------------------------


Alles sind ungefähre Angaben. Alles, was in Fragezeichen steht sind vermutungen. Stimmen meine Schätzungen? Dann hätten sich die einzelnen Karten ja doch ganz schön gesteigert. Jetzt muss sich nur noch der Preis anpassen.

LG, sky


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2013)

Joo, hast Du so richtig zugeordnet.
Und die Fragezeichen klären sich am Dienstag. ^^

Wobei es eine 8970/8950 im OEM-Bereich gibt.
Die sollte man nicht mit Hawaii verwechseln.
Der Rest sind 1:1 die gleichen Chips wie bei Southern Island, mit teilweise leichten Taktveränderungen.


Müsste dann so aussehen:

R9-290X | neuer Chip | ?hat Leistung von GTX Titan?
R9-290   | neuer Chip | ?hat Leistung von GTX 780?

R9-280X | entspricht HD 7970/8970 | hat Leistung von HD 7970
R9-280   | entspricht HD 7950/8950 | hat Leistung von HD 7950

R9-270X | entspricht HD 7870/8870 | hat Leistung von HD 7870
R9-270   | entspricht HD 7850/8850 | hat Leistung von HD 7850

R7-260X | entspricht HD 7790/8790 | hat Leistung von HD 7790

http://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/2690-amd-fuhrt-neues-namensschema-bei-grafikkarten-ein/
http://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/4226-infos-vogaengermodelle-radeon-r9-280x-r9-270x/


----------



## Locuza (12. Oktober 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das waren die Slides die Du meintest Locuza.
> Sonst gib mir bitte noch die passenden Links dazu. ^^


 Joa, die Slides über Memory-Interface, Hawaii Architektur Aufbau etc.

PCGH hat aber keine Meldung geschrieben, nicht einmal CB und P3DNow! auch nicht. 
Nur der Leo hat sich Zeit genommen.


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe es ja jetzt "stellvertretend" für PCGH mit eingebaut.
Dazu noch die News von planet3dnow, die auch sehr interessant ist.
True Audio hat wirklich viel Potential.
Und wehe AMD ihr versemmelt das wieder.
Ich trete Euch in den Hintern....


----------



## Locuza (12. Oktober 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Und wehe AMD ihr versemmelt das wieder.
> Ich trete Euch in den Hintern....


Ich sehe Mantle und True-Audio fast wie PhysX an. 
Mit Glück hat man 1-4 IPs pro Jahr. 
Es muss eben vom Entwickler programmiert werden und nur für einen IHV machen das wohl die wenigsten Studios freiwillig, also muss das AMD fördern und supporten und das kostet Ressourcen und Ressourcen ist die Sache, die AMD am meisten fehlt.


----------



## NickScrewball (13. Oktober 2013)

Das sehe ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen anders.
Der Efekt den True Audio ringt wirkt sich ja auch ziemlich direkt auf die Auslastung der CPU aus. Dadurch das der TA-Chip die Berechnung für die Soundeffekte (wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe sozusagen die nachbearbeitung des Sound) übernimmt entlastet man die CPU. Da das System zumindest auf einer, wahrscheinlich auf beiden Next-Gen-Konsolen zum Einsatz kommt müssten Programmierer schon mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein diese Chance nicht zu nutzen...

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Locuza (13. Oktober 2013)

"Diese Chance" besteht aus weniger als 5% Marktanteil am PC und das ist das Problem. 
Der Portierungsaufwand ist teilweise sicher der kleinste, der Nutzen aber auch. 
Ich frage mich wie viele Studios wirklich Mantle und True Audio verwenden werden.


----------



## gecan (13. Oktober 2013)

du brauchst es nicht zu fragen, du wirst es sehen bis 2016 sind schon die meisten studios bzw spieleentwickler auf mantle+true audio automatisch angewiesen für den pc+pc portierung !


----------



## OctoCore (13. Oktober 2013)

Audio wird überschätzt - das war vor 15 Jahren mal so, dass sich die Audioeffektberechnung stark auf die Rechenlast ausgewirkt hat.
Die Creativekarten ab der SB Live! sind dann gerne eingesprungen und haben die CPU entlastet und die Frameraten stark angehoben - aber nur bei den relativ wenigen Spielen, die wirklich aufwändigen Sound hatten. 
Das war schon immer recht selten - und wo Creative mit ihren rechenstarken Soundprozessoren gelandet ist, sehen wir heute. Vom unangefochtenen Marktführer zu "ferner liefen".
Der Sound wird heute lässig in Software bearbeitet, bereitet einem aktuellen Rechner seit Jahren keine Mühe - wäre das so, würden die Frameraten steigen, wenn man im Game den Sound ausknipst oder von Surround auf Stereo umstellt.
Man bekommt keinen guten Sound, indem man einfach ein paar Filter und Effekte über Samples jagt - egal ob in Hard- oder Software -, es braucht erstmal gute Vorlagen, die erstellt werden müssen und keine Einheitsgeräuschkulisse. Das ist mühevoll und teuer und selten.
Warum sollten die Firmen ausgerechnet wegen AMD den Hardwaresound plötzlich wieder interessant finden? Denn er war ja nie weg - und wurde trotzdem nicht genutzt. Jetzt dominieren "dumme" Soundkarten mit den Fähigkeiten (bitte nicht mit der Klangqualität vetwechseln) von Onboardlösungen das Feld.
Na mal sehen - wenn sie von AMD gesponsort werden, macht die eine oder andere Spieleschmiede vielleicht was draus.


----------



## matty2580 (13. Oktober 2013)

True Audio könnte bei einfachen CPUs wie Kabini wirklich die CPU entlasten.
Die Dekodierung von Video- und Audiofiles kostet schon etwas Rechenleistung.
Nur zweifel ich eine großartige Entlastung bei Desktop-CPUs auch an.

Und gute EAX-Effekte (True Audio soll das noch viel besser können) machen schon Spaß.
Höre ich gerade bei Dungeon Siege 2 wieder. ^^


----------



## Kekskrieger (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich freue mich schon auf Mantle, denn directX 10.1 ist nicht das beste 

Nvidia wird wieder in den ***** getreten, das sie wieder hinmachen sollen eine GTX titan Ultra rauszubringen (preis wird sicher 3000€)^^

AMD Rocks.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Audio wird überschätzt - das war vor 15 Jahren mal so, dass sich die Audioeffektberechnung stark auf die Rechenlast ausgewirkt hat.
> Die Creativekarten ab der SB Live! sind dann gerne eingesprungen und haben die CPU entlastet und die Frameraten stark angehoben - aber nur bei den relativ wenigen Spielen, die wirklich aufwändigen Sound hatten.
> Das war schon immer recht selten - und wo Creative mit ihren rechenstarken Soundprozessoren gelandet ist, sehen wir heute. Vom unangefochtenen Marktführer zu "ferner liefen".
> Der Sound wird heute lässig in Software bearbeitet, bereitet einem aktuellen Rechner seit Jahren keine Mühe - wäre das so, würden die Frameraten steigen, wenn man im Game den Sound ausknipst oder von Surround auf Stereo umstellt.
> ...


 Bzgl Leistung ist TrueAudio eher für Laptops usw interessant. Da hat man nämlich kronisch zu wenig Rechenleistung, einfach weil man den Verbrauch unten halten muss. Ergo hat man sogar dann einen Vorteil, wenn man genug Rechenleistung hat, einfach aus dem Grund, weil der "Schlepp"Top weniger Saft aus der Batterie zieht.

Abseits davon könnte TrueAudio aber auch ganz interessant sein, weil, zumindest habe ich das so verstanden, man direkt auf die Geometriedaten der GPU zugreift. Hall usw, was normal von Hand implementiert werden muss, also eventuell einfach durch die Geometrie gegeben ist. Ergo wenig Aufwand bedeutet, diese Effekte zu implementieren, und genau DAS ist eigentlich der Punkt, der es interessant macht. SAchen die Aufwändig sind, implementiert kaum jemand. Sachen die man aber mehr oder weniger auf dem Silbertablett bekommt nimmt man gerne mit.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Oktober 2013)

Letzteres sehe ich ebenfalls genau so. Sollte es wirklich so sein, dass es für die Entwickler weniger Aufwand (also mehr Gewinn) bedeutet, so wird sich diese Technik selbst verkaufen. Sollte dem jedoch nicht so sein, so besteht tatsächlich die Gefahr, dass sie in der Versenkung verschwindet. 
Da ich es jedoch so wie im ersten Fall verstanden habe gehe ich davon aus, dass AMD aufs richtige Pferd gesetzt hat und wir von der Technik profitieren werden.


----------



## matty2580 (14. Oktober 2013)

*Update 15*:

VideoCardz meldet gerade etwas zum Release von Hawaii:



			
				videocardz schrieb:
			
		

> UPDATE
> Short after posting this story we received more information.  According  to it the release date is close to the official launch of  Battlefield  4. Although I cannot confirm it (just) yet.


(Update) AMD Radeon R9 290 series launch postponed | VideoCardz.com

Da der Battlefield 4 Release offiziell am 31.10.13 ist, wird es  damit am 15.10.13 voraussichtlich keine Tests zu Hawaii geben, sondern  erst Ende diesen Monates. 
http://www.battlefield.com/de/battlefield-4/release-date
Das deckt sich dann auch mit dem Gerücht, dass es vorerst die R9 290X nur im Reference Design geben wird.
Damit wäre dann das Gamebundle mit Battlefield 4 gemeint. Nur die  angebliche Limitierung des Gamebundle auf 8000 Stück würde nicht ins Bild passen.


*Edit*: Ein AMD Mitarbeiter hat über Twitter die Meldung von VideoCardz mit einem kurzem "no" dementiert:



			
				Roy@AMD schrieb:
			
		

> no! Not at all. Where did that come from?


https://twitter.com/amd_roy/status/389492380853735424

Also vielleicht doch Tests am Dienstag, und passend zu Battlefield 4 die ersten Karten im Handel.
Schaut einfach am Dienstag ab 6:00 Uhr auf die News-Seite Eurer Wahl, ob ein Test schon online ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Oktober 2013)

*Update 16*:

VideoCardz meldet gerade ein neues Release Date für Hawaii, Freitag den 18.10.13.
(Update) HIS Radeon R9 290X pictured up close | VideoCardz.com
Aber man ist sich dort trotzdem sehr unsicher darüber.
Mögliche andere Termine sind, Donnerstag der 24.10.13, und Dienstag der 29.10.13.
Diese Tage werden immer wieder im Netz wiederholt.

Der Autor schreibt:


			
				videocardz schrieb:
			
		

> I’m tired of receiving conflicting information


Dem schließe ich mich an.
Bis zum Release werde ich dazu hier nichts mehr schreiben.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Oktober 2013)

Oder Freitag, der 13.
Okay... jetzt treiben sie es aber langsam zu weit mit dem Zirkus.
Liebe AMDler - man muss auch wissen, wann es genug ist. Jetzt macht mal endlich Butter bei die Fische.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Oktober 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Oder Freitag, der 13.
> Okay... jetzt treiben sie es aber langsam zu weit mit dem Zirkus.
> Liebe AMDler - man muss auch wissen, wann es genug ist. Jetzt macht mal endlich Butter bei die Fische.


 
Ich bin zwar enttäuscht, dass heute noch keine Reviews online sind, aber andererseits kann man AMD nicht wirklich dafür verantwortlich machen - es gab NIE ein offizielles Datum von ihnen.


----------



## Vaylaga (15. Oktober 2013)

das is die erste amd/ati grafikkarte, seit der rage 128pro, die mich interessiert :]


----------



## matty2580 (15. Oktober 2013)

*Update 16*:

Neuer Leak mit unboxing Pics und Benchmarks:
Æ*·ÖÀ²Æ*·ÖÀ²£¬ÐÂÏÊ³öÂ¯µÄR9 290XÀ´Æ*·ÖÁË_ÏÔ¿¨°É_°Ù¶ÈÌù°É






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## DrDave (15. Oktober 2013)

Danke für deine gute und vorallem aktuellgehaltene News mit vielen Updates.

Wird schon gut warm das gute Stück
Dafür sollte der Radiallüfter mit 2000upm noch in angenehmer Geräuschkulisse arbeiten...


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (15. Oktober 2013)

Seltsam, mal ganz abgesehen von den Werten aus dem GPU-z, aber warum einmal X4580 und unten X5728 bei jeweils 1000/1250 Mhz?


----------



## kombiv6 (15. Oktober 2013)

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt was AMD da wirklich draus macht , die 290x ist jetz nix so besonderes denk ich(in anbetracht der Zeit die sie zum entwickeln hatten). Mantle und True Audio , mh mal abwarten, wenn Mantle so viel bringt hat Nvidia sicher noch n kleines Bonbon in der Schublade. Und ich sag mal ganz nüchtern das die OC Versionen der GTX 780 nicht viel schlechter dastehen werden. Gut aber alles Spekulation und somit warte ich einfach mal auf Fakten , wenns wirklich so inovativ wird wie angepriesen werd ich evtl umsteigen , wenn nich wird meine 770 Lightning noch etwas gequält . Bis jetz läuft ja eignetlich alles ganz gut soweit.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Oktober 2013)

Voodoo5_5500 schrieb:


> Seltsam, mal ganz abgesehen von den Werten aus dem GPU-z, aber warum einmal X4580 und unten X5728 bei jeweils 1000/1250 Mhz?


Unser Raff hat dazu im 3dcenter geantwortet:



			
				Raff schrieb:
			
		

> Ein falsch eingestelltes BIOS/Windows kommt mal vor.


http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9958849&postcount=5032

Der Leaker hat einfach nur mit seinen Mitteln die Karte getestet.
Das kann man natürlich nicht mit den bald kommenden, offiziellen Tests vergleichen.
*
Edit*:
@Ion:
siehe Update 16:

Der Autor schreibt:


			
				videocardz schrieb:
			
		

> I’m tired of receiving conflicting information


Dem schließe ich mich an.
Bis zum Release werde ich dazu hier nichts mehr schreiben.

I´am also tired...


----------



## Ion (15. Oktober 2013)

> Das kann man natürlich nicht mit den bald kommenden, offiziellen Tests vergleichen.


Ja und wann kommen die? 
Heute sollte es doch soweit sein, ich konnte bisher aber noch nichts finden


----------



## Duvar (15. Oktober 2013)

93°C verheißt nichts gutes 
Jedoch lief der Lüfter auch nur auf max 43%...
Denke die Lüfterkurve ist zu gutmütig eingestellt.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Oktober 2013)

Der Chip ist deutlich kleiner als der GK110.
Trotzdem hat AMD den Chip so gut optimiert, dass die Titan deutlich geschlagen wird.
Das hat natürlich seinen Preis in Bezug auf Abwärme wenn der Chip kleiner ist, sieht man auch gut an Haswell.
Die Custom-Designs werden es schon wieder richten. ^^



Locuza schrieb:


> Über das deutlich sprechen wir noch einmal im Vertrauen.


"deutlich" hat viel Interpretationsspielraum...


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Oktober 2013)

Mein AC Xtreme wird es richten. Oder, falls inkompatibel, eine neue Auflage des AC Xtreme


----------



## Locuza (15. Oktober 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat AMD den Chip so gut optimiert, dass die Titan *deutlich *geschlagen wird.


 Über das deutlich sprechen wir noch einmal im Vertrauen.


----------



## DrDave (15. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Mein AC Xtreme wird es richten. Oder, falls inkompatibel, eine neue Auflage des AC Xtreme


 
Durch den jetzt gedrehten Chip wird pass wohl nichts...leider


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Oktober 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Durch den jetzt gedrehten Chip wird pass wohl nichts...leider


 
Die Grundfläche meines alten Xtremes ist einfach nur flach - da ist es völlig wurscht um welchen Winkel der Chip gedreht ist, 0° oder 45°.


----------



## DrDave (15. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Grundfläche meines alten Xtremes ist einfach nur flach - da ist es völlig wurscht um welchen Winkel der Chip gedreht ist, 0° oder 45°.


 
Ah ok, dann könnte die Sache durchaus klappen
Der ACX der 7000er Serie hat ja diesen Absatz, wegen dem höherem "Sockel".
Der passt so nicht, zumindest nicht richtig


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Oktober 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Ah ok, dann könnte die Sache durchaus klappen
> Der ACX der 7000er Serie hat ja diesen Absatz, wegen dem höherem "Sockel".
> Der passt so nicht, zumindest nicht richtig


 
Ja, ich hoffe mal, dass der Rahmen dieses mal flach genug ist, oder weit genug, dass die Kühlplatte rein passt. Achja, und dann müssen die Karten nur noch in den Preisbereich kommen der mir passt


----------



## matty2580 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch einige interessante neue Links/Leaks/Benchmarks.
Da neue  Leaks jetzt bis zum Release fast stündlich eintrudeln, mache ich mir  hier nicht mehr die Mühe dafür jedes Mal Pics hochzuladen, oder ein  Extra-Update zu machen.

Benchmarks mit einigen Games:
First AMD Radeon R9 290X 1080p performance review leaks out | VideoCardz.com

und ein neuer Test:
AMD Radeon R9 290X and Radeon R9 290 'Hawaii' GPUs Gaming and Synthetic Benchmarks Exposed
Radeon R9 290 and 290X allegedly benchmarked

http://www.computerbase.de/news/2013-10/amd-verraet-termin-fuer-radeon-r9-290x-bf4-edition/


----------



## Scalon (15. Oktober 2013)

Nochmals vielen dank für die übersichtlichen Updates


----------



## okeanos7 (15. Oktober 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> Nochmals vielen dank für die übersichtlichen Updates



Ja ist echt toll wie diese user news gepflegt wird


----------



## matty2580 (15. Oktober 2013)

Und noch ein interessanter Link mit vielen Pics, Benchmarks, und angeblichen Release Date:
å¤ªå¹³æ´‹è§£ç¦äº†.290xèµ¢äº†titan.ä¸æŠŠ780æ”¾åœ¨çœ¼é‡Œ_æŠ€æœ¯è®ºå›_PCEVAä¼ æ’­çœŸæ­£çš„ç”µè„‘çŸ¥è¯† -

Und hier die Übersetzung:
Google Übersetzer


----------



## Duvar (16. Oktober 2013)

Hier auch noch eine freudige Nachricht Never Settle coming back to Rx200 cards


----------



## NickScrewball (16. Oktober 2013)

Man was für'n Bohei...

Ich will endlich mla wirklich verbindliche, reproduzierbare, vergleichbare, belastbare Ergebnisse...


aaarrgh


----------



## matty2580 (16. Oktober 2013)

Mindfactory schrieb:
			
		

> Bereit für den Kampf mit der AMD Radeon™R9 290X
> Nur noch wenige Tage und Sie können die Limited Edition der AMD Radeon™ R9 290X Battlefield 4™ Grafikkarte bestellen!
> Demnächst hier erhältlich!
> Nur für kurze Zeit – Solange der Vorrat reicht.



AMD Radeon R9 290X - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Also gibt es das Set auch hier offiziell bald zu kaufen.
Es fragt sich nur, warum AMD beim Event den 03.10.13 für Vorbesteller genannt hatte?


----------



## blackout24 (16. Oktober 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> AMD Radeon R9 290X - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> Also gibt es das Set auch hier offiziell bald zu kaufen.
> Es fragt sich nur, warum AMD beim Event den 03.10.13 für Vorbesteller genannt hatte?


 
Ist das nicht Schweine teuer? Dafür das der Rest der Komponenten nun nicht unglaublich teuer ist muss die Grafikkarte ja einiges Kosten um das Ding auf 1800 Euro zu hiefen. 750 Watt für ne Single GPU ist auch recht viel da würde man mit 500 Watt hinkommen.

Oder verlangen die 600 Euro aufpreis nur fürn bedrucktes Gehäuse?

Nur die komponenten mit BF4 (sagen wir 60 Euro) und einem normalen Shinobi Gehäuse kommen gerade mal auf 645 Euro. Schmeist man noch eine HDD rein die dort nich angegeben ist ist man vllt bei 700 Euro.


----------



## matty2580 (16. Oktober 2013)

Die Werbung ist etwas merkwürdig aufgebaut.
Eigentlich ist ja vom Bundle Graka + Game die Rede, aber ohne Preisangabe.
Der komische PC darunter soll wohl ein Sonderangebot sein. ^^


----------



## matty2580 (17. Oktober 2013)

Aktuell hat AMD einige Benchmarks offiziell für Bioshock Infinite erlaubt.
Hier einige Links mit Tests dazu, damit ihr nicht extra suchen müsst. ^^

AMD Radeon R9 290X Preview: Bioshock Infinite Benchmarks in Ultra High Definition (4K)
Official AMD Radeon R9 290X 2160p performance against GeForce GTX 780 | VideoCardz.com
radeon r9 290x benchmarks
AnandTech Portal | AMD Radeon R9 290X Performance Preview: Bioshock Infinite
Benchmarks - AMD Radeon R9 290X Versus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 - Legit Reviews

ht4u.net hält sich wohl nicht an das NDA, und hat noch andere Spiele gebencht.
http://ht4u.net/news/28489_amd_veroeffentlicht_4k-benchmarks_zur_radeon_r9_290x/


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...hmarks-zur-radeon-r9-290x-direkt-von-amd.html
http://www.computerbase.de/news/2013-10/amd-torpediert-nvidia-mit-benchmarks-zur-r9-290x/


----------



## DrDave (17. Oktober 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> ht4u.net hält sich wohl nicht an das NDA, und hat noch andere Spiele gebencht.
> AMD verffentlicht 4K-Benchmarks zur Radeon R9 290X - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net


 
Die Benchmarks stammen wohl direkt von AMD und wurden auf der Pressekonferenz gezeigt.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja, gezeigt werden darf aber eigentlich nur Bioshock Infinitve. ^^

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9962834&postcount=5391


----------



## matty2580 (19. Oktober 2013)

Und hier noch ein Leak einer MSI X79A - GD65
AMD 290X event Montreal - Imgur





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## matty2580 (20. Oktober 2013)

*Update 17*:

Für neue Leaks mache ich wie geschrieben kein extra Update mehr, bis zum Release von Hawaii.
Aber diese News von VideoCardz verdient ein extra Update.
AMD Radeon R9 290X CrossFire performance leaks out (Update #3) | VideoCardz.com
Hier kommen jetzt Pics mit neuen Benchmarks des neuen Uber- und Quiet-Modus, sowie eines Asus-Battlefied 4-Packs:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## Skysnake (20. Oktober 2013)

Also stimmen die Zahlen WIRKLICH! 

WTF?

Was soll denn der Uber Mode bringen


----------



## Verminaard (20. Oktober 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Was soll denn der Uber Mode bringen


 
Wahrscheinlich agressivere Luefterregelung, wo vorrangig auf Kuehlung geachtet wird, egal wie laut es wird, um hoeher takten zu koennen.
Meine Vermutung.

Seltsam das man nur Leaks mit 4k Aufloesungen sieht.
Bin echt auf die entgueltigen Tests gespannt.

4k ist ja noch nicht so wirklich verbreitet, so das es fuer die breite Masse interessant ist.

Hoffentlich ist das kein Cherrypicking, wo wirklich nur ideale Szenarien dargestellt werden.


----------



## eRaTitan (20. Oktober 2013)

Die zahlen sprechen für sich


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Oktober 2013)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also stimmen die Zahlen WIRKLICH!
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Was soll denn der Uber Mode bringen


 
Ich vermute mal stark, dass der hier nur in den wenigsten Fällen einen Taktvorsprung gegenüber dem quiet mode erreicht hat - wahrscheinlich muss man das Powertarget hochsetzten um davon wirklich zu profitieren.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Oktober 2013)

vom "uber mode" dürfte man wohl eher mit wassergekühlten karten profitieren..


----------



## Duvar (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mal hier was zum übermode verfasst http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...chiff-ueber-der-gtx-titan-31.html#post5767029


----------



## matty2580 (21. Oktober 2013)

XFX Radeon R9 290X overclocking and temperatures exposed
http://videocardz.com/47039/xfx-radeon-r9-290x-overclocking-temperatures-exposed


----------



## Skysnake (21. Oktober 2013)

Schön auf jeden Fall, dass die Spannung nicht gelocked ist.

Vielleicht hat das in den Ohren gehänge bei den ganzen Herstellern ja was geholfen


----------



## Duvar (21. Oktober 2013)

Die 280X Version der Karte soll übrigens sehr sehr leise sein und auch ohne VLock und das Design soll sehr schön sein laut Tester: XFX Radeon DD R9 280X 1000M 3GB reviewed
Joa die Tests dazu gibt es schon seit längerem, nur dieses Design würde doch auch dem 290er Modell gut stehen wa?


----------



## matty2580 (21. Oktober 2013)

Die XFX Designs haben mir schon immer gut gefallen.
Die wurden nur zu Unrecht oft gebasht, und als Billiganbieter dargestellt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Oktober 2013)

ich hab aktuell eine xfx drin, die hat aber leider v-lock  schätze mal, ich werde wieder eine von xfx kaufen. das neue desgin gefällt mir sogar noch besser, als das alte


----------



## Ion (21. Oktober 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Die wurden nur zu Unrecht oft gebasht, und als Billiganbieter dargestellt.


 Na komm, die x-te 7970 von denen war die ganze Zeit die günstigste Karte, mit minderwertigeren Teilen, 90% der Karten haben Spulenfiepen und der Lüfter ist auch lauter als es sein müsste + V-Lock
Und das soll ich gutheißen? 

Aber gut, jeder hat eine zweite Chance verdient. Das neue Design zur alten 280X gefällt mir übrigens auch, aber warten wir den Vergleichstest von PCGH ab


----------



## Skysnake (21. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab ne 7970 DD hier, und bin zufrieden mit ihr.  Vor allem von "billig" kann man da nicht reden. Das Ding hat nen komplett aus Metall gefertigten Kühler. Das ist alles aber nicht billig. 


Und das mit dem VLock kam wohl von AMD... 

Egal wann man mit jemanden direkt vom Marketing bla blub darüber geredet hat bei den einzelnen AIBs, die waren erst ratlos, und haben dann plötzlich geschwiegen wie ein Grab... Und das war bei ALLEN so...


----------



## godfather22 (21. Oktober 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> XFX Radeon R9 290X overclocking and temperatures exposed http://videocardz.com/47039/xfx-radeon-r9-290x-overclocking-temperatures-exposed



94Grad... Mein Güte!
AMD soll mal endlich anständige Kühldesigns entwickeln. Zum Glück gibts Custom-Modelle


----------



## Voodoo5_5500 (21. Oktober 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts Custom-Modelle


Aber erst Ende November - so spät...


----------



## Rizoma (21. Oktober 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> 94Grad... Mein Güte!
> AMD soll mal endlich anständige Kühldesigns entwickeln. Zum Glück gibts Custom-Modelle



Furmark werte sind fern ab der Realität und haben keinerlei aussagekraft von daher wayn!  in Metro2033 waren es nur 70° und das ist völlig in Ordnung für ein Ref Modell


----------



## matty2580 (23. Oktober 2013)

VideoCardz bestätigt gerade noch einmal als Release Date den 24.10.13, offiziell als Aussage eines AMD-Mitarbeiters:
AMD Radeon R9 290X arrives October 24th, R9 290 October 31st | VideoCardz.com





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier noch einige Links zu Seiten wo man am 24.10.13, ab *6:00 Uhr* (unserer Zeit UTC) mögliche Test/Analysen finden kann:
EDT – Eastern Daylight Time

PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und PC-Spiele
Planet 3DNow! | Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User
ComputerBase
Hardwareluxx
Hardware & Computer - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net
VideoCardz.com - Home of Graphics Cards, Video Cards, GPUs
3DCenter.org | Hintergründe, Fakten, Analysen zu Gamer-Hardware & IT


----------



## Cleriker (23. Oktober 2013)

Feine Sache. Also heute Nacht gibts vollständige benchmarks.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Oktober 2013)

und mal wieder alles häppchenweise ~ aber immerhin sind bald die fakten da  leisten kann ich mir wohl weder die 290 noch die 290x, aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem


----------



## matty2580 (25. Oktober 2013)

Duvar hat noch etwas Interessantes entdeckt:



Duvar schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung, die nächste wichtige Message:
> 
> Hier wurde eine R9 290 (non X) per Biosflash zu einer 290X umgewandelt (Asus Bios)
> Die Karte mit elpida Speicherchips hat vorher nur 5700 MHz mitgemacht, nach dem Flash 6600 MHz.
> ...





			
				Gibbo schrieb:
			
		

> **UPDATE**
> 
> Hynix and Elpida are both just as good as each other.
> 
> ...


** AMD R290X NOW AVAILABLE & OVERCLOCKING REVIEW!! ** - Page 6 - Overclockers UK Forums




Duvar schrieb:


> Noch was wichtiges, die vorhin genannte 290 mit dem  Asus Bios hat die 290X/Titan/780 HOF @ 1310 MHz platt gemacht in allen  Tests die der Typ durch geführt hat.





			
				Gibbo schrieb:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *sieze2* http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/images/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _Wow so the 290 OC is within 6% of the  290X OC (on normal firestrike). Thats amazing. When Gibbo said its  performance when overclocked was "very, very, very close to the 290x" he  was not kidding.
> 
> I've now got 290 Pro beating X, Titan and 780 HOF (1310MHz) in all the benchmarks I ran with Asus BIOS.  EPIC Card!_


Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - The AMD R9 290 (non x) Thread




Der Moderator Gipsel aus dem 3dcenter hat auch was Interessantes entdeckt:



Gipsel schrieb:


> So richtig klar ist das momentan noch nicht. Einige behaupten 1:4 DP-Rate (Profi-Karten evtl. 1:2?), PCGH sagt 1:8 für die Consumer-Variante (FirePros dann mit 1:4 oder 1:2?). Die wenigen DP-Benchmarks sehen bisher allerdings eigenartig aus und sprechen eher für 1:8, wenn das kein Treiber-Problem ist.
> 
> ===============================
> 
> ...


3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Volcanic Islands (VI) - Hawaii, Maui, Iceland, Tonga - 2013/2014


----------



## matty2580 (25. Oktober 2013)

*Update 18*:

Mit dem aktuellen Test der R9 290X erübrigen sich endlich weitere Leaks, und neue Updates.
Es wird Zeit das dieser Thead geschlossen wird.
Abschließend möchte ich noch einige Worte zum Release, und den Leaks verlieren.

Die Karte selbst hat sich genau so eingeordnet, wie es die letzten Leaks, oder sollte ich besser schreiben Tests, schon gezeigt hatten.
Unser Raff hat es wieder einmal sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht:



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Grob überschlagen würde ich sagen: Gleichstand.  Full HD ist nicht die Paradedisziplin der 290X. Überschlage selbst:
> 
> Die 290X ist im Uber Mode beinahe 10 % schneller als die Titan @ 876 MHz (PCGH-Index).
> Die GTX 780 braucht ein rundes Gigahertz, um die Titan @ 876 MHz zu erreichen.
> ...



PedantOne hatte mit dem ersten Leak teilweise Recht.
44 CUs (wurde nachträglich ergänzt), und 440 mm² Chipfläche stimmten fast, dagegen waren 384 Bit Speicherinterface, und 6 GB VRAM falsch.
Damit kann man eigentlich nur schlussfolgern, dass PedantOne geraten hatte.
Dagegen war der Leak von M-ursu, aus dem LinusTechTips-Forum (Update 2) recht nahe dran.
Diesen User sollte man für zukünftige Leaks im Auge behalten.
Ab Update 8 brachen alle Dämme, und die Specs zu Hawaii sickerten stückchenweise durch.

Ich hoffen, dass Euch dieser Thread die Zeit bis zum aktuellen Test verkürzt hat, und Euch die Diskussion hier etwas Spaß gemacht hat.
Bedanken möchte ich mich bei Skysnake, Locuza, Duvar, und allen Anderen die sich hier mit eingebracht hatten.

 lg matty

p.s. 
@Moderation:
Bitte schließt diesen Thread, damit die Diskussion dort weitergeführt wird, wo sie hingehört, in den sehr gut gemachten Test zur R9 290X.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2013)

> @Moderation:
> Bitte schließt diesen Thread, damit die Diskussion dort weitergeführt wird, wo sie hingehört, in den sehr gut gemachten Test zur R9 290X.



Done! 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

